# Whos up for a GTG 25mi North of Louisville KY?



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

*Who's up for a GTG 25mi North of Louisville KY?*

Sorry for the suspense guys just wanted to get all my ducks in a row before I made anything official.  
(Still having trouble rounding up the logs) 

Alright here it is, first weekend in October, I'm thinking I'll make this a two day'er Saturday the 3rd and Sunday the 4th, bring a tent or camper and stay the night shoot the shat around the campfire kinda thing. It's a long drive to most of the GTGs and it's a bit of a chore to put it all in one day. Every time I leave one of these things I always think how much fun it would be to just sit around the fire and shoot the shat with these guys, so I thought drive in on Saturday stay and play, camp, eat, drink and be merry, and head out Sunday should make things a lot nicer for everybody.



So what do you say fellas put your name down and let me know??


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 7, 2009)

*I'd be up for one or both days*

depending on what sort of mood the wife is in.. LOL


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2009)

Full Moon......... I'd have to be in my cage before dark...........

Pretty close to me....


----------



## mactodd (Sep 7, 2009)

I might be convinced to make that one. I'll bring my brother too if I make it.


----------



## welder15725 (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a definate yes yet. Wife is still prego. She was 3 cm last week, so I hope she will have him soon. If the GTG is in October I might be able to make it. Maybe car pool with Levi????


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 7, 2009)

depending on the income i have come towards the middle of october i should know something if i can make it to the gie expo in louisville or not hope i can cause i need a break from everything found a decent hotel chain that is in east louisville that is got a full kitchen in the rooms so that saves eating out all the time but i need to save up for that trip and the more funds i raise the better

Erick you going to the expo ?


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 7, 2009)

Erick,

Ol' buddy you know I'm all over that like a settin' hen on a housecat!!!
Hope the weather is good for camping.

I might find a couple of these old junks that will halfway run.

Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> Full Moon......... I'd have to be in my cage before dark...........
> 
> Pretty close to me....





We can have enough "Tranquilizer" in you by dark that the full moon won't be an issue!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2009)

Do we need a "passport" to get into Indiana??

Can I bring a handgun? Wife? Bong? Manservant?


----------



## blackoak (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the first weekend of archery deer season, but I would probably sacrifice it and make the 1-1/2 hour drive just to shake Fish's hand and thank him for all the entertainment and excellent advice that he's provided all the years here on AS. I had to give up my bong, bass turds piss test me at work now.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> Do we need a "passport" to get into Indiana??
> 
> Can I bring a handgun? Wife? Bong? Manservant?



Answers. Yes/Depends, Is she hot?/Yes, but the "fuel" for it is a different story/ No sense in bringing him. I don't think he going to be able to break off his date with Stihlthedeere that weekend.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

I should be able to make it. Depends on work and if anyone has vacation already down those days.

I can get logs Erick. I just don't have a way of loading them, if they are too big.


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> Do we need a "passport" to get into Indiana??
> 
> Can I bring a handgun? Wife? Bong? Manservant?



Fish no "passport" but you will need a statement from your doctor to leave the grounds of the "institution".

Handgun?? you're safe here Fish... no Hatfield’s in this part of the country. 

I'm sure Brad will enjoy catching up with the wife again. 

Prefer to keep this little GTG to legal substances only, but what you do on your way to the store is your bidness.

Manservant?? is that what you're calling the orderly these days??? We really gotta get you outa that place. 

Come on up Fish… be good to finally meet the man.


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

blackoak said:


> That's the first weekend of archery deer season, but I would probably sacrifice it and make the 1-1/2 hour drive just to shake Fish's hand and thank him for all the entertainment and excellent advice that he's provided all the years here on AS. I had to give up my bong, bass turds piss test me at work now.



Archery season opens on the 1st.... if you was any kinda hunter at all you'd be killed out by then.


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I should be able to make it. Depends on work and if anyone has vacation already down those days.
> 
> I can get logs Erick. I just don't have a way of loading them, if they are too big.



Might have to get with you in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Answers. Yes/Depends, Is she hot?/Yes, but the "fuel" for it is a different story/ No sense in bringing him. I don't think he going to be able to break off his date with Stihlthedeere that weekend.



So I need to bring my wife, AND her depends????

It is her bong, and her "manservant", so I will gladly leave them all home.

Ever since the "Snellerizing", she has been a real pain in the arse anyway...

So is beer legal up there?


----------



## gink595 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm up for a last hooora for the year. Count me in, probably my buddy Scott also, he's been to a couple other GTG's with me, any chance to get away from the wife and he is all over it. We probably will have to stop in Kokomo or Louisville at some point during the venture for some good entertainment value.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> So is beer legal up there?



Only in the northern half. White lightnening is the taste of the south.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

Erick said:


> Might have to get with you in the next few weeks.



I have 20 acres in Kent that will have the logs we need. I have the truck and trailer, just no way to lift big logs. I could get some man power, just depends on how big of logs we want. If we did short logs and more of them we could just muscle them on the trailer. 

I also have some down trees at home that would make good gtg logs.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I have 20 acres in Kent that will have the logs we need. I have the truck and trailer, just no way to lift big logs. I could get some man power, just depends on how big of logs we want. If we did short logs and more of them we could just muscle them on the trailer.
> 
> I also have some down trees at home that would make good gtg logs.



I have acces to a bunch of Basswood that I hear makes good racing cants. I can go harvest some trees and mill them into 8X8's or 10x10's. And I do have a way of moving them


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> So is beer legal up there?



This is a BYOB kinda thing but I must insist *NO TOPS GET POPPED UNTIL AFTER THE DANGEROUS IMPLEMENTS GET PUT AWAY*.

If you’re going to drink don’t drive if you’re going to drive… don’t drink. That’s the reason for the camping. 

It's just good sense... 

Speaking of just good sense I would prefer folks to bring chaps/PPE.

*THIS IS A COME AT YOUR OWN RISK GTG*.... I don't want anybody calling spacemule if you cut your leg off.


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I have 20 acres in Kent that will have the logs we need. I have the truck and trailer, just no way to lift big logs. I could get some man power, just depends on how big of logs we want. If we did short logs and more of them we could just muscle them on the trailer.
> 
> I also have some down trees at home that would make good gtg logs.



Sounds like a plan, Kent is't that far from me at all.



gink595 said:


> I have acces to a bunch of Basswood that I hear makes good racing cants. I can go harvest some trees and mill them into 8X8's or 10x10's. And I do have a way of moving them




No wonder I can never find square trees down here you guys got'em all up north. 

Sounds good Gink square logs are always a good thing, was gonna try and mill up some pine I have here for race cants but it's pretty knotty stuff, that Basswood would be pretty welcome.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I have acces to a bunch of Basswood that I hear makes good racing cants. I can go harvest some trees and mill them into 8X8's or 10x10's. And I do have a way of moving them



That sounds like the better option. Just let me know Eric what works out best and/or I can help in any other way.


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> That sounds like the better option. Just let me know Eric what works out best and/or I can help in any other way.



I need a good play log for the big saws I've got an old Sycamore here but it's in a fencerow and I'd be little worried about it still having some fence in it. I've got another Oak I need to go look at and see what I can do with it. Just would like to have something in the 30"+ range to play on.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

Erick said:


> I need a good play log for the big saws I've got an old Sycamore here but it's in a fencerow and I'd be little worried about it still having some fence in it. I've got another Oak I need to go look at and see what I can do with it. Just would like to have something in the 30"+ range to play on.



I'll find one, that or bigger.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 7, 2009)

What's the closest town?


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> What's the closest town?



Yes, and does it have a "Hooter"s"?????

Or do you have anything close???

Amish strip clubs????

My Marathon card still works at both of those.......


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> Yes, and does it have a "Hooter"s"?????
> 
> Or do you have anything close???
> 
> ...



I'm glad your asking the important questions!!!!


Mike


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2009)

When and If I travel without my wife and manservant, I need to know my options........


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> What's the closest town?



Scottsburg. Closest Hooters is Clarksville (20 minutes). 
Do you really want to see naked Amish women Fish? They don't know what Nair or an Epilady is. I saw one once and though she had Buckwheat in a leg lock. Come to find out that wasn't the case at all.


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Scottsburg. Closest Hooters is Clarksville (20 minutes).
> Do you really want to see naked Amish women Fish? They don't know what Nair or an Epilady is. I saw one once and though she had Buckwheat in a leg lock. Come to find out that wasn't the case at all.



As long as Buckwheat is .............. 


Well, I edited myself...............


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 7, 2009)

Man you guys are showing your darker sides here.. I can't believe you would even want to look at a neked Amish lady... But then again I think Saturday is their bath day..
Gink must not be planning on driving the little gas mileage getter if he is planning on bringing logs,. LOL


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

Like Banshee said closest town is Scottsburg anybody who is coming just PM me for directions. Rather not just throw the particulars out in the open forum.

Have been asked about the wife and kids... bring'em!! Mine will be here, if you were ever gonna convince the wife to come to a GTG this might be the one. I live across the street from a corn maze that should be up and running by then. They have a "Family Farm" with a small petting zoo, a play area for the kiddies, and a pumpkin patch (if any grew this year ) to get your Halloweenie punkins. Just remember that (I'm sure) the conversations around the fire could get a bit "adult" in nature after dark. I'm sure all would be respectful around the wives and kids but once the sun goes down probably best to put the kiddies to bed. 

I'm thinking hamburgers and hot dogs for lunch and I'll burn some chickens on the grill for dinner any and all sides, covered dishes and deserts would be welcome.


----------



## Erick (Sep 7, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Man you guys are showing your darker sides here.. I can't believe you would even want to look at a neked Amish lady... But then again I think Saturday is their bath day..



Saturday might be bath day but *NO* day involves a razor for an Amish chick.... I'll pass.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 7, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Man you guys are showing your darker sides here.. I can't believe you would even want to look at a neked Amish lady... But then again I think Saturday is their bath day..
> Gink must not be planning on driving the little gas mileage getter if he is planning on bringing logs,. LOL



Eric, like 'Tater Salad says; once you've seen one woman naked,, you wanna see the rest of 'em!!!

ERICK MY MAN!!!!! what Cincinnati Suds can Andre and I bring? Any room for a little gun play? I am soooo looking forward to this!!!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 7, 2009)

Little over 4 hours for me, straight east on I-64. Do I need to stop and pick up anybody???


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, it sounds like a blast for sure, I need a road trip, if my passport comes thru, I'll be there. Will Fish be bringing his fave chicken? We don't need no manservant, but we can have his chicken then everyone else can have it broiled or shaked and baked. I got a few fast saws and a couple racing chains. 
Does Johnny Prine live close by? 
Gypo


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 7, 2009)

I might be up for it, depends on what schedule they've got me on. They're talking night shift for 2 months starting next week. 

Ian


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> Do we need a "passport" to get into Indiana??
> 
> Can I bring a handgun? Wife? Bong? Manservant?



No passport needed from KY, but I'm starting to wish they would require it from IL. 

Fish, why do I get the feeling when you ask for beer, that it would be like giveing guns to the Indians?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 7, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> No passport needed from KY, but I'm starting to wish they would require it from IL.



HEY, I resemble that remark!!!!  


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 7, 2009)

Erick said:


> Sorry for the suspense guys just wanted to get all my ducks in a row before I made anything official.
> (Still having trouble rounding up the logs)
> 
> Alright here it is, first weekend in October, I'm thinking I'll make this a two day'er Saturday the 3rd and Sunday the 4th, bring a tent or camper and stay the night shoot the shat around the campfire kinda thing. It's a long drive to most of the GTGs and it's a bit of a chore to put it all in one day. Every time I leave one of these things I always think how much fun it would be to just sit around the fire and shoot the shat with these guys, so I thought drive in on Saturday stay and play, camp, eat, drink and be merry, and head out Sunday should make things a lot nicer for everybody.
> ...





Erick, this sounds like a great time. Straight down I65 huh? I know I can make the KY line in like 4 hrs but I'm not sure about dragging the camper down, I just checked it this weekend and this freaking Dodge is doing 8-9mpg pulling it.........

I can't commit right now, but we will see whats happening when it gets a little closer.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 7, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> HEY, I resemble that remark!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Well remember, I'm up close to Chicago, and have to deal with those knuckle heads coming over..


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Erick, this sounds like a great time. Straight down I65 huh? I know I can make the KY line in like 4 hrs but I'm not sure about dragging the camper down, I just checked it this weekend and this freaking Dodge is doing 8-9mpg pulling it.........
> 
> I can't commit right now, but we will see whats happening when it gets a little closer.



Don't worry about the camper. Maybe you could share Fish's manservant's tent.

Yeah, all of the sudden 8-9 mpg isn't looking so bad, huh.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 7, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well remember, I'm up close to Chicago, and have to deal with those knuckle heads coming over..



OH, I understand. I wish we could get rid of Chicago, do you think we could give it to Canada???


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 7, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> OH, I understand. I wish we could get rid of Chicago, do you think we could give it to Canada???


 Sure, we'll take Chicago, does Leroy Brown still live there? We'll take the south side.
Gypo


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Don't worry about the camper. Maybe you could share Fish's manservant's tent.
> 
> Yeah, all of the sudden 8-9 mpg isn't looking so bad, huh.




:agree2: Louie, that deserved some rep, but it says I can't right now LOL


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 7, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Sure, we'll take Chicago, does Leroy Brown still live there? We'll take the south side.
> Gypo



Sorry, you have to take it all or nothing! This aint Burger King where you get it your way 

I'd say in only a few days you would be trying to give it back anyway.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 7, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Sorry, you have to take it all or nothing! This aint Burger King where you get it your way
> 
> I'd say in only a few days you would be trying to give it back anyway.



Oh! Alright!!, we'll take the whole city! Could we trade Hongcouver for it? It's close to Washington
Gypo


----------



## Banshee (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as were trading I my vote goes for Winsor. 
It's been awhile but they have some really nice strippers there.
If we can't trade Chicago for Winsor. How about we just trade our hairy Amish strippers for their strippers then?


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 7, 2009)

Banshee said:


> As long as were trading I my vote goes for Winsor.
> It's been awhile but they have some really nice strippers there.
> If we can't trade Chicago for Winsor. How about we just trade our *hairy Amish strippers* for their strippers then?



:love1::love1:


----------



## mactodd (Sep 8, 2009)

Erick said:


> I live across the street from a corn maze that should be up and running by then. They have a "Family Farm" with a small petting zoo, a play area for the kiddies, and a pumpkin patch (if any grew this year ) to get your Halloweenie punkins.
> 
> 
> > You don't reckon the Huber's would object to all them saws scaring off the customers, do ya?
> > :greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2009)

Count me in for all day Saturday. Sounds like a blast! Gonna have anything to sink an 090 with a 72" bar into?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 8, 2009)

Banshee said:


> As long as were trading I my vote goes for Winsor.
> It's been awhile but they have some really nice strippers there.
> If we can't trade Chicago for Winsor. How about we just trade our hairy Amish strippers for their strippers then?



ouchy this made me laugh


----------



## whitedogone (Sep 8, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Eric, like 'Tater Salad says; once you've seen one woman naked,, you wanna see the rest of 'em!!!
> 
> ERICK MY MAN!!!!! what Cincinnati Suds can Andre and I bring? Any room for a little gun play? I am soooo looking forward to this!!!!!



Better leave tomorrow


----------



## Banshee (Sep 8, 2009)

Fish said:


> Amish strip clubs????



There isn't any Amish strip clubs, but they do have a place you can to watch the Amish girls frame a barn or build furniture topless.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 8, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Any room for a little gun play?



There is a nice little gun range about 10-15 minutes away, Henryville forestry. It's around 100 yards or less of shooting. I like it because it's a very scenic park, with some nice views. It even has a fire tower that over looks the park . 
There's fishing and hiking too and it's all free. But you have to have a fishing license to fish.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 8, 2009)

Banshee said:


> There is a nice little gun range about 10-15 minutes away, Henryville forestry. It's around 100 yards or less of shooting. I like it because it's a very scenic park, with some nice views. It even has a fire tower that over looks the park .
> There's fishing and hiking too and it's all free. But you have to have a fishing license to fish.



Yes there is, we used to take horses down there at the forestry and trail ride in the fall and spring, I could take you to the gun range by horseback but haven't a clue on how to get there from the road?? The fire tower down there is pretty neat too.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Yes there is, we used to take horses down there at the forestry and trail ride in the fall and spring, I could take you to the gun range by horseback but haven't a clue on how to get there from the road?? The fire tower down there is pretty neat too.



hope you got a big horse....


----------



## gink595 (Sep 8, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> hope you got a big horse....



This big enough Hope you don't mind bare back!!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2009)

gink595 said:


> This big enough Hope you don't mind bare back!!



Now thoses are some horses!! They're beautiful, they really are. Living in the suburbs blows.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 8, 2009)

gink595 said:


> This big enough Hope you don't mind bare back!!



will those horses support my weight ?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll put it on the calander, but the first weekend of deer season is hard to pass up for those of us that have JOBS....


----------



## bayshorecs (Sep 8, 2009)

5 hours away...but I have been looking forward to this one. Will try to make it and bring the new 041AV toy I got running.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 8, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> will those horses support my weight ?



More than likely as long as your not a 1:1 ratio with them:greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like there'll be a decent turnout. Guys, if you've never gone to one, and you're sitting on the fence, do it!! If you've been and don't go, you know you'll regret it. They're a blast!!


----------



## whitedogone (Sep 8, 2009)

bayshorecs said:


> 5 hours away...but I have been looking forward to this one. Will try to make it and bring the new 041AV toy I got running.



More like 6 1/2 hours form Elmwood


----------



## bayshorecs (Sep 8, 2009)

mapquest says 5:15. Long way either way.

I have driven further for less of a reason though!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2009)

*bump*

Is it too early to start bumping the thread? lol, goodnight guys.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 9, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Looks like there'll be a decent turnout. Guys, if you've never gone to one, and you're sitting on the fence, do it!! If you've been and don't go, you know you'll regret it. They're a blast!!



Plus 1 They are a blast. I always have the best time. You get to match up faces to sn. You get to see/runs saws that you may other wise not have a chance to. 
If there are saws you're considering getting, mods you're thinking about doing gtg's are the place to come and see it.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 9, 2009)

I not so sure about my ridin' companion yet, but it looks like I will be there for atleast one day, maybe two.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Banshee, you bringin' that 2100 again? Did you get dogs for it? If not, I could probably make you some....


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 9, 2009)

dustytools said:


> I not so sure about my ridin' companion yet, but it looks like I will be there for atleast one day, maybe two.



Can't wait to see ya'. I wanna pick your brain about milling.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 9, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Hey Banshee, you bringin' that 2100 again? Did you get dogs for it? If not, I could probably make you some....



I'll plan to bring everything I have. I'm hoping to have dogs and some work done to the 2100 and a better chain.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 9, 2009)

I like to say that anyone who is within a reasonable distance and have that weekend free. There's no reason to miss this gtg. 
That is of course unless you have a boat full of drunk girls in bikini's waiting on you to cruise them around the lake, dry them off after swims, rub tanning oil on their tone tight bodies and .............................................What was I talking about?


----------



## Erick (Sep 9, 2009)

Frank, you bringing the horses??? 

Terry glad to see you're gonna make it. We'll have to get Ian here even if we have to call in a bomb threat to his boss. 


Don't hold me to this fellas but we MAY have a MS362 to play with at the GTG, have to see how it works out by Oct.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> Don't hold me to this fellas but we MAY have a MS362 to play with at the GTG, have to see how it works out by Oct.



Watch 'em flock in now Erick!


----------



## Erick (Sep 9, 2009)

Banshee said:


> What was I talking about?



Ummm that would be "drunk girls in bikini's and rubbing tanning oil on their tone tight bodies" opcorn:


----------



## Erick (Sep 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Watch 'em flock in now Erick!



Side by side today with the 361, swapping the same bar and chain, the 362 was about 4/10ths faster in some 12"ish pine. 

I'll try and get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Wild Knight (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm in...

Let me know when we are movin the big logs and I'll be there.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 10, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Let me know when we are movin the big logs and I'll be there.



I have a couple of huge pin oak logs in Memphis from the big ice storm clean up. But it's in an old lady yard and she takes a lot of pride in her yard. So I can't make any ruts at all. If the gound is hard enough we maybe able to get those logs. 
I'm thinking we could drive my trailer next to the logs and roll them on using two poles and two ropes and another truck. 
If I remember right the biggest log was 32 - 34 inches wide 20 feet from the bell. So they are going to be monsters. 

I know where a 5 foot plus monster white oak is at, but it would weeks to get out, if it's not rotted in the middle. It's the one tree I said no to last year. Didn't want nothing to do with it. One of biggest trees I've ever seen around here and it's surrounded by Devil's thorning needles to make it that much harder.


----------



## Erick (Sep 10, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I have a couple of huge pin oak logs in Memphis from the big ice storm clean up. But it's in an old lady yard and she takes a lot of pride in her yard. So I can't make any ruts at all. If the gound is hard enough we maybe able to get those logs.
> I'm thinking we could drive my trailer next to the logs and roll them on using two poles and two ropes and another truck.
> If I remember right the biggest log was 32 - 34 inches wide 20 feet from the bell. So they are going to be monsters.
> 
> I know where a 5 foot plus monster white oak is at, but it would weeks to get out, if it's not rotted in the middle. It's the one tree I said no to last year. Didn't want nothing to do with it. One of biggest trees I've ever seen around here and it's surrounded by Devil's thorning needles to make it that much harder.



Shhhh... you're scaring off all the help. 

Sounds good Louie, I'll try to call you tomorrow.


----------



## RNeurath (Sep 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Shhhh... you're scaring off all the help.
> 
> Sounds good Louie, I'll try to call you tomorrow.



Scared me and that to bad seeing how I live in Memphis. 

Small world I guess.
Actually I'd be glad to help but don't have any equipment and the effects of 60yrs. of self destructive behavior is starting to take its toll.I can't promise that I can outwork the old lady you were talking about but I'll give you what I got.Let me know,Ron


----------



## welder15725 (Sep 10, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I know where a 5 foot plus monster white oak is at, but it would weeks to get out, if it's not rotted in the middle. It's the one tree I said no to last year. Didn't want nothing to do with it. One of biggest trees I've ever seen around here and it's surrounded by Devil's thorning needles to make it that much harder.



I wanna see a video of you cuttin that down with the 3120!!


----------



## Erick (Sep 10, 2009)

RNeurath said:


> Scared me and that to bad seeing how I live in Memphis.
> 
> Small world I guess.
> Actually I'd be glad to help but don't have any equipment and the effects of 60yrs. of self destructive behavior is starting to take its toll.I can't promise that I can outwork the old lady you were talking about but I'll give you what I got.Let me know,Ron



Hey neighbor






I'm guessing you'll win the shortest drive award.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 10, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> I wanna see a video of you cuttin that down with the 3120!!



I'm afraid it would be more of a video of me getting smashed by the tree. It's been dead for awhile and has a split down the middle. A lot of widow makers on this one. Looks like it might have been hit by lightning.
The limbs on it are bigger than most trees I cut. It has a huge spread. I wish I would have took some pictures of it now.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 11, 2009)

I may have found us a monster log. But it maybe too much. It is 17 feet around. So I figure it close to 5.5 feet across. It's a maple. 

I'm thinking it's too much. What do you guys think?


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 11, 2009)

Think I'll sharpen the blade on my mighty-mite for that one:chainsawguy::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 11, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I may have found us a monster log. But it maybe too much. It is 17 feet around. So I figure it close to 5.5 feet across. It's a maple.
> 
> I'm thinking it's too much. What do you guys think?





I think it would be a B!+ch to move!!!


----------



## Banshee (Sep 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Think I'll sharpen the blade on my mighty-mite for that one:chainsawguy::biggrinbounce2:



I was thinking since this was a 2 day event, we have a Fikars (sp?) ax cutting race with it.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 11, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> I think it would be a B!+ch to move!!!



Plus 1 on that. That's why I would think it was too big. It be sweet to see the big 60" bars cut it, but I'd have to miss the event. Because I'd be at the hospital have my colon sewn back in.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 11, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I was thinking since this was a 2 day event, we have a Fikars (sp?) ax cutting race with it.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2009)

Banshee said:


> It be sweet to see the big 60" bars cut it



Have long bars, will travel.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Have long bars, will travel.



Gezz your grumpy looking, Smile:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Gezz your grumpy looking, Smile:biggrinbounce2:



Maybe I was feeling grumpy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Have long bars, will travel.



How many bars did you glue together to make that one?!?!!?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> How many bars did you glue together to make that one?!?!!?



It takes a month to sharpen the chain, lol!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Maybe I was feeling grumpy:hmm3grin2orange:



Is that you looking grumpy or straining to keep that bar up?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Is that you looking grumpy or straining to keep that bar up?



It's a grimace of pain from tendonitis


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It's a grimace of pain from tendonitis



Had it in both elbows...Can't get rid of it in the left one...Had it for over a year...Thinking about just cutting it off and growing a new one...


----------



## Erick (Sep 11, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I may have found us a monster log. But it maybe too much. It is 17 feet around. So I figure it close to 5.5 feet across. It's a maple.
> 
> I'm thinking it's too much. What do you guys think?



:bringit:

If we can load it, it'd sure be a of a lot of fun. 
(I still need to call you :blush


----------



## Erick (Sep 11, 2009)

*I'm such a tease. *


----------



## Banshee (Sep 11, 2009)

erick said:


> *i'm such a tease. *





doorprize?


----------



## Banshee (Sep 11, 2009)

Erick said:


> :bringit:
> 
> If we can load it, it'd sure be a of a lot of fun.
> (I still need to call you :blush



I'm sure we can get it. It would be nice to see some big bars go what they were made for. 
The lady is in west Indy though, but I was thinking I could start a thread and see whose willing to help get it loaded. 
She says her husband and two sons would help. 
I'm thinking if we use 2 ropes and hook them to my trailer and run the ropes under the log and back to my trailer, over my trailer and hook it up to another truck. We could roll the log on to smaller log and up onto my trailer.


----------



## Erick (Sep 11, 2009)

Banshee said:


> doorprize?



I wish ...... I'd have to rig the drawing. 

Nope, but it may make a celebrity appearance.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 11, 2009)

Erick said:


> I wish ...... I'd have to rig the drawing.
> 
> Nope, but it may make a celebrity appearance.



Okay then, how about a raffle...30 tickets at $20 each...


----------



## Erick (Sep 11, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Okay then, how about a raffle...30 tickets at $20 each...



Hmmm...... That could probably be arranged. :monkey:


----------



## stipes (Sep 11, 2009)

*See you all soon!!!*

So excited now....2 days and campin out,,,sounds like a hell of a goodtime!!! Be glad to see everyone again,,,last time was a great day of it!!!! This time,,gonna bring the big dogs with me....LOL!!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 12, 2009)

Erick said:


> Hmmm...... That could probably be arranged. :monkey:



I'm in for two tickets, seriousley. Make it known if all the tickets aren't sold, the raffle becomes moot and monies (and saw)are returned.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 13, 2009)

waited around long enough... My boy Korbin, Crystal, and I are in.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 13, 2009)

lookin' forward to seeing you guys and that 361


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 13, 2009)

expect to see me there with all my saws! along with misc parts and saws for sale


----------



## Banshee (Sep 13, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> expect to see me there with all my saws! along with misc parts and saws for sale



What saws you got for sale?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 13, 2009)

Banshee said:


> What saws you got for sale?



Isn't everything for sale...........



















....well, almost.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 13, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Isn't everything for sale...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was that additude that caused me to sell my 143mx. Biggest CAD mistake ever. Once I get another one I will never be for sale. lol


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 13, 2009)

we going to get to cut some square trees as jeeper would put it?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 13, 2009)

Banshee said:


> It was that additude that caused me to sell my 143mx. Biggest CAD mistake ever. Once I get another one I will never be for sale. lol



I said _almost!!!!_  


Mike


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 13, 2009)

Banshee said:


> What saws you got for sale?



my 066's 
the 034aveq
a dolmar ps401
craftsman 3.7
a poulan 3300
along with 
chains, bars, and N.O.S parts

anything is for sale if you name the right price. i plan to bring 15 saws


----------



## boda65 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am a newer AS member, mostly lurker, occasional poster, non professional, heat my own house firewood cutter. My main firewood saw is a McCulloch 10-10s, the only Stihl I own is my orange PPE. Am I welcome at this GTG? I've never been to one but this sounds like fun. Its a little over 4 hours from me, but an old Air Force buddy of mine lives near Henryville. I haven't seen him in a couple years. 
Maybe this should be a week long event. The Knob Creek machine gun shoot is the weekend after.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 14, 2009)

boda65 said:


> I am a newer AS member, mostly lurker, occasional poster, non professional, heat my own house firewood cutter. My main firewood saw is a McCulloch 10-10s, the only Stihl I own is my orange PPE. Am I welcome at this GTG? I've never been to one but this sounds like fun. Its a little over 4 hours from me, but an old Air Force buddy of mine lives near Henryville. I haven't seen him in a couple years.
> Maybe this should be a week long event. The Knob Creek machine gun shoot is the weekend after.:hmm3grin2orange:



*OF COURSE YOU'RE WELCOME!!!!!* They're a great time. Plus, our host Erick, is one of the most stand-up and nicest guy you'll ever meet. I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2009)

fatguy said:


> *of course you're welcome!!!!!* they're a great time. Plus, our host erick, is one of the most stand-up and nicest guy you'll ever meet. I'll keep an eye out for ya.



*+1*


----------



## welder15725 (Sep 14, 2009)

Car pool anyone?? Anybody driving through Attica-lafayette area to get there??


----------



## Banshee (Sep 14, 2009)

boda65 said:


> I am a newer AS member, mostly lurker, occasional poster, non professional, heat my own house firewood cutter. My main firewood saw is a McCulloch 10-10s, the only Stihl I own is my orange PPE. Am I welcome at this GTG? I've never been to one but this sounds like fun. Its a little over 4 hours from me, but an old Air Force buddy of mine lives near Henryville. I haven't seen him in a couple years.
> Maybe this should be a week long event. The Knob Creek machine gun shoot is the weekend after.:hmm3grin2orange:



I've seen non members show and be just as welcome. Last I've hear AS wasn't a private club. lol

Bring yourself and that McCulloch down and be prepared to have a good time and meet some of the nicest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## stipes (Sep 14, 2009)

*Said it all Nik...*



FATGUY said:


> *OF COURSE YOU'RE WELCOME!!!!!* They're a great time. Plus, our host Erick, is one of the most stand-up and nicest guy you'll ever meet. I'll keep an eye out for ya.



Boda65 Yes,,bring out the Mcc and I'm bringin mine too!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 14, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> we going to get to cut some square trees as jeeper would put it?



calling Dr.'s Stipes and Gink, Dr. Stipes and Dr. Gink. please respond to this post.


----------



## stipes (Sep 14, 2009)

*Lol!!!*

Yeah,Nik,,I'll have the mini mill with me and get Gink to bring the Alaskan...


----------



## Banshee (Sep 14, 2009)

I hear this joke the other day and thought about you guys coming from KY.

These two wood cutters decide they want to move to Indiana. 
They make it to the border (I know where's the river at?)
They are met by a border guard that stops them. He tells them they can only come over if they have skills/jobs that are need in Indiana. 
The guard ask the first guy what skills he has. The guy replies "Well heck I'm a wood cutter". 
"Oh wood cutter, we don't need any of those, sorry but you can't come across" says the guard. 
The first guy puts his head down and walks back into KY.
The second guy walks up. 
"What do you do?" says the Guard. 
"I'm a pilot" replies the guy. 
"Pilot's we need those come across" 
the man walks across and enters Ind. 
The first guy runs up to the guard in discuss. "Why did you let him though and not me?"
The guard replies "He's a pilot. We need those"
The first guys looks at the guard and replies "Yes, I know he's a pilot. But how is he going to pilot if I ain't a cutting it.?"


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 14, 2009)

stipes said:


> Yeah,Nik,,I'll have the mini mill with me and get Gink to bring the Alaskan...



say, what's the smallest diameter limb you can mill?


----------



## stipes (Sep 14, 2009)

*To me...*



FATGUY said:


> say, what's the smallest diameter limb you can mill?



I dont know right off Nik.Smallest stuff I mill was around 18 inches.....On cants I milled off under 6 inches,with the Alaskan,but with limbs,,,kinda a new project I been workin on,,,but will talk about it at the GTG...Kinda hard to write about it...


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 14, 2009)

So has anyone done a preliminary head count yet?????


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 14, 2009)

What town is this GTG at again?


----------



## super3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> What town is this GTG at again?




A mile or so south of Scottsburg.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 14, 2009)

are any of you interested in doing that 362 raffle?


----------



## gink595 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to try and secure some Bass wood this week and maybe get them milled this weekend before the dozers and chippers make mulch out of them if they already haven't.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, as of right now I would say that I won't make this one. Never say never, but it ain't looking good. 

Got lots to do including helping my son on his fixer upper house he bought this week. Remember the quicker he gets it fixed the quicker he moves out of my house.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 14, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well, as of right now I would say that I won't make this one. Never say never, but it ain't looking good.
> 
> Got lots to do including helping my son on his fixer upper house he bought this week. Remember the quicker he gets it fixed the quicker he moves out of my house.



It is a 2 day deal, hopefully you have a change of heart and come at least for part of one day. And to sweeten the pot for ya, I'll let that beer you owe me go.....


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 14, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I'm going to try and secure some Bass wood this week and maybe get them milled this weekend before the dozers and chippers make mulch out of them if they already haven't.



if that bass wood dont work out, I have a big cottonwood log that needs milled into cants...


----------



## Banshee (Sep 15, 2009)

I've found a around a 30 something log. I've seen it yet, but I will get it this weekend. I believe it's a beech log. 

Erick I'll need to know where to bring it. 


I know where a 5 foot plus Maple is at and I'm going to try to get it the week end after this one. Getting this log maybe just a dream. Since loading it will be almost impossible. But I do have and idea. 
This log is in Indy. Anyone around there wants to help me. It would be extremely appriecated.


----------



## bayshorecs (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like I can't make it. Work just booked me to LA for the week prior. :censored:


----------



## super3 (Sep 15, 2009)

bayshorecs said:


> Looks like I can't make it. Work just booked me to LA for the week prior. :censored:




Can your girlfriend still make it?:hmm3grin2orange:




Sorry,just kidding


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 16, 2009)

Trying to talk the wife into coming down and making a long weekend out of it...Not sure if the boys and her would spend the whole day or not...Do you have any other info on the corn maze, pumpkin patch...Do they have a link to it?...Are there any indoor water parks around Louisville or Indy?...


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a holiday inn on the north side of indy that has indoor water park. it located on i465 and michigan rd. i think its called the holidome???


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 17, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> there is a holiday inn on the north side of indy that has indoor water park. it located on i465 and michigan rd. i think its called the holidome???



Cool...Checking it out, it's called Caribbean Cove...I will get the wife on it tomorrow...


----------



## Banshee (Sep 17, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Trying to talk the wife into coming down and making a long weekend out of it...Not sure if the boys and her would spend the whole day or not...Do you have any other info on the corn maze, pumpkin patch...Do they have a link to it?...Are there any indoor water parks around Louisville or Indy?...



Tell her you are the man of the house and that the whole family is going and that's that. 

And then when she kicks you out. Come on down. She should be cooled down by Sunday night when you get home. If not maybe you should go try that indoor water park in Indy.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 17, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Tell her you are the man of the house and that the whole family is going and that's that.
> 
> And then when she kicks you out. Come on down. She should be cooled down by Sunday night when you get home. If not maybe you should go try that indoor water park in Indy.



That would go over like a turd in a punch bowl...My wife is MEAN and I am not talking kinda MEAN, I mean MEAN...











No really we wanted to take the boys somewhere before school started and just didn't get it done, so this would be a perfect chance to make it happen...


----------



## Banshee (Sep 17, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That would go over like a turd in a punch bowl...My wife is MEAN and I am not talking kinda MEAN, I mean MEAN...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One of my favorites local places here is the Louisville zoo. A family can spend a few hours in there with no problem.

Also the Octoberfest is that week in Seymour (about 20 minutes from Eric's). The last day is Saturday. It's mostly crafts and such, but good food and entertainment.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 17, 2009)

I would like to attend me and the wife for saturday. I can't commit untill a few days before the GTG but just in case, OP can you PM directions.

I think its around 10 hours for me. 

There is quite a few names in this thread I would like to meet.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 17, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I would like to attend me and the wife for saturday. I can't commit untill a few days before the GTG but just in case, OP can you PM directions.
> 
> I think its around 10 hours for me.
> 
> There is quite a few names in this thread I would like to meet.



I really hope to get a chance to shake your hand.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 17, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I would like to attend me and the wife for saturday. I can't commit untill a few days before the GTG but just in case, OP can you PM directions.
> 
> I think its around 10 hours for me.
> 
> There is quite a few names in this thread I would like to meet.


WOW, That would be great!!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I really hope to get a chance to shake your hand.





TRI955 said:


> WOW, That would be great!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



+1. I'll even let you wear my hat from PAT Bil


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 17, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> +1. I'll even let you wear my hat from PAT Bil



Hell, I'll one up ya' there, I'll wear my d..

















































arn chef's hat..... gotcha!


----------



## headleyj (Sep 17, 2009)

Well after all the advice I received on larger saws from several folks here, I'd like to come to the GTG on Sat. Lookin forward to seein some larger saws, different brands and learning a bunch too! 

Anyone bringing a mill (ie: Alaskan or similar??) I'm interested in seeing one firsthand. Got some oak on the place I'd like to try my hand at making a mantle/ table/ benches out of.

I'm a noob for sure but I'll bring the 290 and my 210 that I've used maybe twice


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 17, 2009)

More than likely AS members Stipes and Gink will be bringing mills. Way cool to watch. Hope you make it up


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 17, 2009)

headleyj said:


> Well after all the advice I received on larger saws from several folks here, I'd like to come to the GTG on Sat. Lookin forward to seein some larger saws, different brands and learning a bunch too!
> 
> Anyone bringing a mill (ie: Alaskan or similar??) I'm interested in seeing one firsthand. Got some oak on the place I'd like to try my hand at making a mantle/ table/ benches out of.
> 
> I'm a noob for sure but I'll bring the 290 and my 210 that I've used maybe twice



Ya gonna bring that purdy tractor in you avatar...


----------



## headleyj (Sep 17, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Ya gonna bring that purdy tractor in you avatar...



haha! nah, I don't think so. I need another trailer before I can haul it that far.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 17, 2009)

headleyj said:


> haha! nah, I don't think so. I need another trailer before I can haul it that far.



Drive it...You said it's not that far...


----------



## headleyj (Sep 17, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Drive it...You said it's not that far...



not that far is ~ 2 hrs in the truck.....by Kubota it's ~ 2 days!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 17, 2009)

headleyj said:


> not that far is ~ 2 hrs in the truck.....by Kubota it's ~ 2 days!



You better leave on Thursday...

Have you ordered internet for home yet?...This place can be quite addicting...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2009)

headleyj said:


> not that far is ~ 2 hrs in the truck.....by Kubota it's ~ 2 days!



Nik and Andy might get there about same time in that case.:deadhorse:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 17, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Nik and Andy might get there about same time in that case.:deadhorse:



I thought we weren't supposed to bring that up anymore....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to bring that up anymore....



Yeah...right!!!


----------



## gink595 (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay guys, I secured about 10 basswood logs for the GTG, I'm going to try and mill out a few 8X8's and a 10X10 or 2. I just got home about 20 minutes ago, to the point it I was cutting in the dark to finish up. Glad the Bobcat had headlights I'll get some pics of the stash come daylight


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 18, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Okay guys, I secured about 10 basswood logs for the GTG, I'm going to try and mill out a few 8X8's and a 10X10 or 2. I just got home about 20 minutes ago, to the point it I was cutting in the dark to finish up. Glad the Bobcat had headlights I'll get some pics of the stash come daylight


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 18, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Okay guys, I secured about 10 basswood logs for the GTG, I'm going to try and mill out a few 8X8's and a 10X10 or 2. I just got home about 20 minutes ago, to the point it I was cutting in the dark to finish up. Glad the Bobcat had headlights I'll get some pics of the stash come daylight



YOU are the MAN!!!!!


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 18, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Okay guys, I secured about 10 basswood logs for the GTG, I'm going to try and mill out a few 8X8's and a 10X10 or 2.



yay! that wood should make my says look faster!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2009)

Excellent! Sounds like we're going to have a great time.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 19, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent! Sounds like we're going to have a great time.


 only *IF* you let me run this saw, just one time Brad Huh? please? well that is *IF* I can pick it up:hmm3grin2orange:







Just found this thread Erick, I have been busy around here, looks like I shall put this on the calender the wife says I * HAVE * to go, (not sure just how to take that ) and I will be bringing that 24" bar  and $20 for the raffle. I need a BIG saw BAD!!!!
EDIT: wait, i just looked up that saw, dang, same size of my 310 i don't need that i need a BIG saw. guess i will keep my $20 :hmm3grin2orange: but i guess i could retire or sell my 310 IF i won? hummm......she's only 6yrs old...

wife brought this little log home a few weeks ago, and looks like more to come


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 19, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> only *IF* you let me run this saw, just one time Brad Huh? please? well that is *IF* I can pick it up:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That truck is squatting like a girl..


----------



## gink595 (Sep 19, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> That truck is squatting like a girl..



Easy there, SlowP will be all over you for that comment.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gink595 (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the load, some very green cottonwood and some basswood. Not all of it is going to the GTG, some will stay here for me to practice on

How many cants do ya'll think we'll need? What sizes 8x8's and 10x10's??


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 19, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> That truck is squatting like a girl..


well, it is the wife's truck ya know 



gink595 said:


> Easy there, SlowP will be all over you for that comment.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 19, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Here's the load, some very green cottonwood and some basswood. Not all of it is going to the GTG, some will stay here for me to practice on
> 
> How many cants do ya'll think we'll need? What sizes 8x8's and 10x10's??



couple 8x8's and a couple 10x10's


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> only *IF* you let me run this saw, just one time Brad Huh? please? well that is *IF* I can pick it up:hmm3grin2orange:



Why of course you can run it. I'll have a packed ful truck of saws you can run. 

Are you sure you wouldn't rather run this one?


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 19, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Why of course you can run it. I'll have a packed ful truck of saws you can run.
> 
> Are you sure you wouldn't rather run this one?



hey brad are you gonna run my wildthing again?? i put a new carb setup on it and man it woke it up.. by the way i would love to run some of your saws. i want to see if my .325 066 will out cut your 3/8 066


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> i want to see if my .325 066 will out cut your 3/8 066



Bring it on big boy


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Bring it on big boy



my 034 versus your 346 should be interesting also:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> my 034 versus your 346 should be interesting also:greenchainsaw:



I'll take the CC penalty and still beat you, lol


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'll take the CC penalty and still beat you, lol



this should be fun


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2009)

Win or loose, I'll have a blast tryin'


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Win or loose, I'll have a blast tryin'



same here were not racing for ownership, just for fun and some bragging rights of course lol


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 20, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Here's the load, some very green cottonwood and some basswood. Not all of it is going to the GTG, some will stay here for me to practice on
> 
> How many cants do ya'll think we'll need? What sizes 8x8's and 10x10's??



Hi Frank.

I'd say make most of them 10x10's basswood is really soft. If you can, some 12x12's would be awesome.


----------



## mactodd (Sep 20, 2009)

Why make them into cants? What is wrong with raw logs? C'mon folks, make it real here.
oke:

If it's smaller than a 20" bar, what's the point?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Are you sure you wouldn't rather run this one?



I don't have to run it, but would at least like to hold it (if my wife isn't looking).


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Why of course you can run it. I'll have a packed ful truck of saws you can run.


 sort of look like this ? 












> Are you sure you wouldn't rather run this one?


:censored: holy CRAP!!! batman!!! ya think i can even lift it??


----------



## gink595 (Sep 20, 2009)

mactodd said:


> Why make them into cants? What is wrong with raw logs? C'mon folks, make it real here.



Becasue it's more consistent for timed cuts when "racing" Plus the dirt in the bark will dull our chains.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 20, 2009)

mactodd said:


> C'mon folks, make it real here.oke:



If we wanted real, we would go to the woods and waste all weekend cutting, splitting and stacking 3 to 5 cords of wood by ourselves and NOT getting to enjoy the company of the many friends we have made on AS...Where is the fun in that?......


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 20, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> If we wanted real, we would go to the woods and waste all weekend cutting, splitting and stacking 3 to 5 cords of wood by ourselves and NOT getting to enjoy the company of the many friends we have made on AS...Where is the fun in that?......



I agree! I deal with "real" all the time. Real sweat, Real back ache, Real mosquitos, Real poisen ivy, etc....One of these GTG's sound to me, like a whole lot of REAL FUN!


Gregg,


----------



## Banshee (Sep 20, 2009)

IMO these GTG'er are more about people than saws. 

Yes saws are our passion, but we would still have a good time even if no one brought a single saw. We maybe standing around, scratching our heads, talking about whose stupid idea it was to not bring any saws, but we still have a good time. 

It's really nice to meet the people and put screen names to faces.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 20, 2009)

:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## Banshee (Sep 20, 2009)

mactodd said:


> Why make them into cants? What is wrong with raw logs? C'mon folks, make it real here.
> oke:
> 
> If it's smaller than a 20" bar, what's the point?:greenchainsaw:




If you make the trip. I'm sure we could find you a real log.


----------



## ba-1 (Sep 20, 2009)

If I not in the Field would like to come down.I got caught in
the fields last spring with the weather so maybe we might get 
to come for a bit. Could I get directions in case the weather 
works in my favor.

Thanks


----------



## gink595 (Sep 20, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Hi Frank.
> 
> I'd say make most of them 10x10's basswood is really soft. If you can, some 12x12's would be awesome.



Well Andy it looks like we are going to have only 1 10x10 cant and the rest are going to be 8x8's. The 10x10 is the basswood, and the 8x8 will be cottonwood. I dragged my feet to long to get back over where we were cutting, most of the good stuff is gone. There was a lot of wood there too. Oh well, at least I got the good oaks and hickories out first)

Heres some pics of the cants I've done so far:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice work there Gink. We appreciate your hard work, just so we can play!


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Nice work there Gink. We appreciate your hard work, just so we can play!


:agree2: just to turn them into a pile of dust and square cookies :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Banshee (Sep 20, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> :agree2: just to turn them into a pile of dust and square cookies :greenchainsaw:



And don't forget the most important by product, the memories.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 20, 2009)

Banshee said:


> And don't forget the most important by product, the memories.



dont forget to add pics and vids to that...


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Banshee View Post
> And don't forget the most important by product, the memories.





breymeyerfam said:


> dont forget to add pics and vids to that...


 and the lies that are told 


from Ericjeepers GTG last winter.






* and the good will that was done, three good loads of wood for the widow lady down the road*


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 20, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I know where a 5 foot plus Maple is at and I'm going to try to get it the week end after this one. Getting this log maybe just a dream. Since loading it will be almost impossible. But I do have and idea.
> This log is in Indy. Anyone around there wants to help me. It would be extremely appreciated.


 where in Indy?


----------



## Banshee (Sep 20, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> where in Indy?



West side. I'm hoping to get it this Sunday maybe. With me working 6 days a week and this rain it's going to be up to the last minute to get a big log.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 21, 2009)

send me a PM, i should be out and about with my truck and trailer hauling some firewood to the house.

after church of course 

when you say west side? give me a town might be able to give you a hand.

have a buddy with a 50hp FEL but not sure if he has a trailer to haul it yet.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 21, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Well Andy it looks like we are going to have only 1 10x10 cant and the rest are going to be 8x8's. The 10x10 is the basswood, and the 8x8 will be cottonwood. I dragged my feet to long to get back over where we were cutting, most of the good stuff is gone. There was a lot of wood there too. Oh well, at least I got the good oaks and hickories out first)
> 
> Heres some pics of the cants I've done so far:



Looking good Frank.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks man, can't wait to start cutting it 1" at a time

I made a 8x8, 10x10 and the bastard size 9x9, to small to make a 10x10


----------



## super3 (Sep 21, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I made a 8x8, 10x10 and the bastard size 9x9, to small to make a 10x10




That may be enough for Brad but what are the rest of us going to use?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Thanks man, can't wait to start cutting it 1" at a time
> 
> I made a 8x8, 10x10 and the bastard size 9x9, to small to make a 10x10



Frank you'da maaan. 

So, now that you got Brad's "tuning" wood all milled up what are the rest of us gonna race with? 

J/K I think we should have enough "tuning" wood around to keep Brad off the square stuff this time. 


Sorry been a bit MIA here lately got a lot going on and trying to get things ready for the GTG.


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

boda65 said:


> I am a newer AS member, mostly lurker, occasional poster, non professional, heat my own house firewood cutter. My main firewood saw is a McCulloch 10-10s, the only Stihl I own is my orange PPE. Am I welcome at this GTG? I've never been to one but this sounds like fun. Its a little over 4 hours from me, but an old Air Force buddy of mine lives near Henryville. I haven't seen him in a couple years.
> Maybe this should be a week long event. The Knob Creek machine gun shoot is the weekend after.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Boda, Everybody is welcome newbie or old salt young or “experienced” makes no difference… you’re welcome here.  Most of us are just like you, not a pro logger or “arborist” in the bunch. 

Your Air Force buddy is just a few minutes away (Henryville is 5 miles south) bring him with ya, I’m sure we can find a saw or two laying around for him to run.


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I would like to attend me and the wife for saturday. I can't commit untill a few days before the GTG but just in case, OP can you PM directions.
> 
> I think its around 10 hours for me.
> 
> There is quite a few names in this thread I would like to meet.



10hrs is a long drive for sure but it would be nice to meet the man. Only thing I can promise is you’ll leave feed fat and still grinning from the fun with plenty of new friends and memories to take with ya.


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

headleyj said:


> Well after all the advice I received on larger saws from several folks here, I'd like to come to the GTG on Sat. Lookin forward to seein some larger saws, different brands and learning a bunch too!
> 
> Anyone bringing a mill (ie: Alaskan or similar??) I'm interested in seeing one firsthand. Got some oak on the place I'd like to try my hand at making a mantle/ table/ benches out of.
> 
> I'm a noob for sure but I'll bring the 290 and my 210 that I've used maybe twice




Headlyj, there will be plenty of saws on hand for you to test drive. I will have my stock (muff mod) MS460 and a bone stock MS660 here for who ever wants to give them a ride. I also have a brandy new 36” Alaskan mill that has cut exactly one board, so we can get that out and play with it also.


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> expect to see me there with all my saws! along with misc parts and saws for sale



The more the merrier….. looking forward to seeing you hand ole Brad his arse.


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Erick said:


> The more the merrier….. looking forward to seeing you hand ole Brad his arse.



it will be interesting i promise


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

Frank, just wanted to say a huge thanks for the square wood. 


Louie, just let me know when you want to get the big logs.


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

ba-1 said:


> If I not in the Field would like to come down.I got caught in
> the fields last spring with the weather so maybe we might get
> to come for a bit. Could I get directions in case the weather
> works in my favor.
> ...



The fields can wait one more day.... come on down.


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Hell, I'll one up ya' there, I'll wear my d..
> 
> 
> 
> arn chef's hat..... gotcha!



Man am I ever glad you said chef's hat..... I *REALLY* don't *EVER* need to see you in that diaper again.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 21, 2009)

so am I the only one interested in a ms362 raffle?!?!?


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 21, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> so am I the only one interested in a ms362 raffle?!?!?



I might be talked in to a chance.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 21, 2009)

erick, I need ur address.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 21, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> erick, I need ur address.



Yeah me too!!


----------



## ba-1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Me three


----------



## mactodd (Sep 21, 2009)

If you are interested in some 40"+ seasoned oak to play with, I may have a line on some in Louisville. Yanno, something for the 090's and SP125's to play with. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 21, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> so am I the only one interested in a ms362 raffle?!?!?



normally would be, but these days 20 bucks makes a difference.


----------



## Erick (Sep 21, 2009)

mactodd said:


> If you are interested in some 40"+ seasoned oak to play with, I may have a line on some in Louisville. Yanno, something for the 090's and SP125's to play with. :greenchainsaw:



Mactodd big logs are always good, shoot me a PM with some info.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2009)

super3 said:


> That may be enough for Brad but what are the rest of us going to use?:hmm3grin2orange:



Now that one made me actually laugh out loud. That was funny


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi brad!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2009)

mactodd said:


> If you are interested in some 40"+ seasoned oak to play with, I may have a line on some in Louisville. Yanno, something for the 090's and SP125's to play with. :greenchainsaw:



Absolutely. Let's put them big boys to work.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> erick, I need ur address.



Me 4


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am going to do my best to make this for atleast Sat...Not going to be able to bring the Mall 2-man b/c it won't fit in the back of the Jeep...So I am going to leave it up to you guys to get one of yours up and running...Hope to see you guys on the 3rd...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

Erick said:


> J/K I think we should have enough "tuning" wood around to keep Brad off the square stuff this time.



You know what you can do with square cant now don't ya?:greenchainsaw:

Did I really just say that?:jawdrop:


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Me 4



hey im number 5 YAY:jester:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I am going to do my best to make this for atleast Sat...Not going to be able to bring the Mall 2-man b/c it won't fit in the back of the Jeep...So I am going to leave it up to you guys to get one of yours up and running...Hope to see you guys on the 3rd...



I still don't have either one of mine yet.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 22, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> so am I the only one interested in a ms362 raffle?!?!?


count me in for one ticket, maybe two if my buddy can afford it, he has not worked much at all this winter, oh wait, it's still summer and he has not been working much at all this year, is at less then Half pay for the year so far. damn economy crap!!!:censored:


----------



## headleyj (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm game for the MS362 raffle.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 22, 2009)

anyone thats going to erick's have an extra set of chaps I could use or buy? roughly size 36x32


----------



## whitedogone (Sep 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Have long bars, will travel.



Is it just me ....or has anybody else noticed that all Brad's neighbors have a lot of nice big trees. Brad has none....not even a little sapling. WDO


----------



## 67 Mustang (Sep 22, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Is it just me ....or has anybody else noticed that all Brad's neighbors have a lot of nice big trees. Brad has none....not even a little sapling. WDO



They all ran away when they saw the bar on that thing!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

The last half of this week, and all of next, are going to be busy. So I got most of my saws ready to go this evening. They're all full of fuel and oil, and chains are sharp. I started with 5 quarts of fresh mix and already ran out just filling them all up, lol. I've got a couple new bars to get ready. I finally got a couple roller nosed bars. I'll be bringing 15 or 16 saws...if I can fit them all in the truck Here's the list.

084, 066, MS460, MS440, MS361, MS260, 090, 076 Super, Lightning, 07S, 031, 041 Super, 390XPG, 372XP, 346, 4000


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the list.
> 
> 084, 066, MS460, MS440, MS361, MS260, 090, 076 Super, Lightning, 07S, 031, 041 Super, 390XPG, 372XP, 346, 4000



Bringing one lonely Poulan......


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Bringing one lonely Poulan......



Unless I acquire another between now and then


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Unless I acquire another between now and then



That's ok, I might bring my one lonely Stihl.....

Mike


----------



## mactodd (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, if Erick picks up the logs from my brother, bring a 40" or two. You'll be cutting cookies big enough to make coffee tables with!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

mactodd said:


> Well, if Erick picks up the logs from my brother, bring a 40" or two. You'll be cutting cookies big enough to make coffee tables with!



I've got a 36", 50", and 72". I guess I'll need to bring them all. I did sharpen the chains tonight. Thankfully, the two long ones are full-skip.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a 36", 50", and 72". I guess I'll need to bring them all. I did sharpen the chains tonight. Thankfully, the two long ones are full-skip.



i wouldn't even want to think about sharpening that 72". Just for giggles i'd take that chain to a saw shop and hand it to them and ask em to sharpen it while you wait


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> i wouldn't even want to think about sharpening that 72". Just for giggles i'd take that chain to a saw shop and hand it to them and ask em to sharpen it while you wait



So what's worse, 72" round ground or 50" square ground? I did them both tonight


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So what's worse, 72" round ground or 50" square ground? I did them both tonight



both


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 23, 2009)

Who is planning on staying Sat. night?...I am trying to figure out what I should do?..


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 23, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> anyone thats going to erick's have an extra set of chaps I could use or buy? roughly size 36x32


nope, the wife just ordered a new set for my birthday, should be in this week I hope, and can try them out over the weekend so they are not so shinny new next week :greenchainsaw:


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So what's worse, 72" round ground or 50" square ground? I did them both tonight


file or grinder?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> file or grinder?



Grinder. I have too many chains to file. I've got three grinders on stands. One Tecomec, one Northern Tools, and one Silvey RS II. Square grinding isn't that bad if it's just a resharpen. Converting from round takes a little longer. Now that I've got the CBN Cyclone for round ground, that goes MUCH faster. If I had more room, I thought about throwing in the grinders and a generator, but I'd have to have an enclosed trailer to bring everything. I don't know what I'm going to do when I get the 2-man saws I've bought. Bill G, how do you do it?


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Grinder. I have too many chains to file. I've got three grinders on stands. One Tecomec, one Northern Tools, and one Silvey RS II. Square grinding isn't that bad if it's just a resharpen. Converting from round takes a little longer. Now that I've got the CBN Cyclone for round ground, that goes MUCH faster. If I had more room, I thought about throwing in the grinders and a generator, but I'd have to have an enclosed trailer to bring everything. I don't know what I'm going to do when I get the 2-man saws I've bought. Bill G, how do you do it?



 i told the guy i'm working with about you and showed him the pics of the last GTG and your truck full of saws, then i told him, you don't even burn wood!!!

He does not believe me


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> i told the guy i'm working with about you and showed him the pics of the last GTG and your truck full of saws, then i told him, you don't even burn wood!!!
> 
> He does not believe me



Did you tell him about CAD, lol?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody have some directions to the GTG yet?


----------



## Wild Knight (Sep 23, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Anybody have some directions to the GTG yet?



PM Erick directly...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> PM Erick directly...



PM sent Thanks.


----------



## headleyj (Sep 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Who is planning on staying Sat. night?...I am trying to figure out what I should do?..



I'd stay if I could but wife's gotta work Sunday so me and the boy are gonna spend Sunday together


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2009)

I will not be staying over night. But, I will be staying later than normal to enjoy the evening.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Did you tell him about CAD, lol?


no not yet, must do that 



blsnelling said:


> I will not be staying over night. But, I will be staying later than normal to enjoy the evening.


same here, have to get home so wife can go to church at 4am to 5am, she said, just leave me something to drive to church but i reminded her, what about the baby? 
besides, i HAVE to get some wood hauled up to the house, might start getting cold someday.... 82 and humid AGAIN today


----------



## super3 (Sep 23, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> anyone thats going to erick's have an extra set of chaps I could use or buy? roughly size 36x32



I'll bring an extra pair Levi.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2009)

super3 said:


> I'll bring an extra pair Levi.



I may need to bum a pair. I will try to get a pair tomorrow, got to go to local dealer anyway.


----------



## headleyj (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it a requirement to have a full blown wardrobe of PPE for the GTG? I really don't have anything other than earplugs and safety glasses.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I may need to bum a pair. I will try to get a pair tomorrow, got to go to local dealer anyway.



Ok, I got a pair of chaps $87.00 someone better say I look sexy in them. Ha HA HAAAA


----------



## gink595 (Sep 23, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Ok, I got a pair of chaps $87.00 someone better say I look sexy in them. Ha HA HAAAA



Keep in mind your supposed to wear pants under them


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 23, 2009)

super3 said:


> I'll bring an extra pair Levi.



sweet. thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Keep in mind your supposed to wear pants under them



Thats funny.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 23, 2009)

headleyj said:


> Is it a requirement to have a full blown wardrobe of PPE for the GTG? I really don't have anything other than earplugs and safety glasses.



No, but I am sure it is appreciated by the host if it is worn...Most guys are more than willing to let others borrow their PPE...


----------



## Banshee (Sep 24, 2009)

Guys, it's not looking good for me to get the big log. 

Last Sunday it rained all day and it's been raining everyday ever since. The ground is getting soft now. 

Every place I have logs at the gournd is getting too soft. It's looking like we're going to have to duck tape some smaller logs together to make one big log.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2009)

I got a room in Holiday inn in Scottsburg. 10 hour drive so I'll drive up Friday.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I got a room in Holiday inn in Scottsburg. 10 hour drive so I'll drive up Friday.



Good deal. I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Wild Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Erick, your field has drainage tiles in it, right? LOL, JK. It may be a messy one if it doesn't quit raining!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You know what you can do with square cant now don't ya?:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Did I really just say that?:jawdrop:



Erick hasn't been back since this post. Suppose I scared him off, lol?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## super3 (Sep 24, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I got a room in Holiday inn in Scottsburg. 10 hour drive so I'll drive up Friday.




Hey, check it out,someone showing up B4 "I" even get there!


Looking forward to meeting you also.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 24, 2009)

Did I mention I think we should buy a ms362 with raffle ticket sales and then raffle it off? I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not.:monkey::monkey:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Erick hasn't been back since this post. Suppose I scared him off, lol?:greenchainsaw:



bully, now look watcha done!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Did I mention I think we should buy a ms362 with raffle ticket sales and then raffle it off? I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not.:monkey::monkey:



I'm in.


----------



## headleyj (Sep 24, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Did I mention I think we should buy a ms362 with raffle ticket sales and then raffle it off? I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not.:monkey::monkey:



I'm in.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

If we're lucky, I'll have a DA-211 to run at the GTG!!!! LINK


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If we're lucky, I'll have a DA-211 to run at the GTG!!!! LINK



I just saw this in the other thread...Not excited are you?......


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I just saw this in the other thread...Not excited are you?......



That's an understatement. I feel like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Wild Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe we can get Mount Outdoor Power Equipment to sponsor the event by donating a 362 to raffle...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Maybe we can get Mount Outdoor Power Equipment to sponsor the event by donating a 362 to raffle...



I bet they could sell a few Sugihara lightweight bars if they were to bring them.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 24, 2009)

If we get enough people to buy tickets, the wont have to donate one. Did somebody mention Sugi Hara bars?!? I don't know of anyone who would want one of those for his 361....


----------



## headleyj (Sep 24, 2009)

Is there a way to add a poll or somethign to the top of this thread to track commitments for a raffle?


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess what we need to do is find out the MSRP on the saw, then divide by tickets. If we can sell 35 tickets @ $20 a piece, I'm sure that would more than cover the saw and an extra loop of chain or a case or something..... I'm in for 2.


----------



## stipes (Sep 24, 2009)

*Sounds like a good idea Nik!!!*



FATGUY said:


> I guess what we need to do is find out the MSRP on the saw, then divide by tickets. If we can sell 35 tickets @ $20 a piece, I'm sure that would more than cover the saw and an extra loop of chain or a case or something..... I'm in for 2.



:agree2:


----------



## headleyj (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in for 1 @ $20


----------



## stipes (Sep 24, 2009)

*Cant wait till the 3rd!!!!*

I'm so excited as heck!!! Kinda got my butt in gear to finish the sp80 as the paint is dryin on it now... A week and 2 days after today and got so much to do in so little time with work,,and things here....I wish someone had a big truck,,or trailer around here in the Richmond Ky area....I have alot of big,red oak logs layin around here but no ways I can haul at least one of them..I couldnt move em with my 35 MF.....They are that big...2,,, 12 foot long and 36 dia...Wish I had a bigger truck.. : (


----------



## stipes (Sep 24, 2009)

*Brad???*

You bringin the 090?? Can I least fondle it if you do??? LOL!! Love that saw!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

stipes said:


> You bringin the 090?? Can I least fondle it if you do??? LOL!! Love that saw!!!!



You can run it! It's already fueled up, chain sharp, and waiting to be loaded into the truck next week.


----------



## stipes (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thanks Brad,,and you know as all our friends they can run anything I have too!!!*



blsnelling said:


> You can run it! It's already fueled up, chain sharp, and waiting to be loaded into the truck next week.



Gonna be dream come true....I always seen one but never held one....We are gonna have a great weekend !!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's an understatement. I feel like a kid in a candy store



If anyone is looking for me at the GTG I'll be the one with Brad off to the side trying to talk him out of a saw! HA HAA HAAA


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2009)

Right now the weather shows the 3rd as sunny and 71 for a high.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 24, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Right now the weather shows the 3rd as sunny and 71 for a high.



Is that for Oklahoma?...


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 24, 2009)

*Heck weatherman can not predict nightfall.*



supercabs78 said:


> Right now the weather shows the 3rd as sunny and 71 for a high.



today they said slight chance of showers.. Heck fire it rained all day..


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Is that for Oklahoma?...



It was for his zip code weather.com 10 day forcast I am hoping for a nice day.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> It was for his zip code weather.com 10 day forcast I am hoping for a nice day.



I bet your are, with a long drive like you're making!


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 25, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Right now the weather shows the 3rd as sunny and 71 for a high.



now they say, 
Sat. = 72 degs with 40% chance it wont rain 
Sun = 73 degs with 100% chance it wont rain 

don't care,
don't matter.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 25, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> now they say,
> Sat. = 72 degs with 40% chance it wont rain
> Sun = 73 degs with 100% chance it wont rain
> 
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## headleyj (Sep 25, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> now they say,
> Sat. = 72 degs with 40% chance it wont rain
> Sun = 73 degs with 100% chance it wont rain
> 
> ...



They don't have a clue what the weather will be like in a week - it's statistics and conjecture at its best. I'll wait til Thursday to pass judgement on weather ...but damn I hope it's nice...I'm ready!


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## Banshee (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the big log for the gtg or will have this Friday once the ground hardens' up some and I get it loaded. (fingers cross). 

I'll have it and a much smaller one. This wheather has been bad for log gathering. 

Me and two AS members. Pwoller and Roddy (sorry Roddy I can't remember your SN right now).

My 3120xp with a 60 inch bar was around 5 inches short of going complete though. 

It's a soft maple that's 17 feet around at the widest point and it's a soild as the come. Bring your big bars guys.




















The last pic shows how big it is still at 12 feet away from the bell. That's a 60 inch bar. 
It took alot of wedges and hammering (Thanks Pwoller) to bring it down. It was my fault the hinge was still too wide. I know you PNW guys are shaking your head, I'm sure. Hey it's was my first really really big tree. 
Hopefully Roddy or Paul will come along and post more pix or start another thread with more pix.

If the wheather lets the ground dry up, then I'll have this log at the gtg. 
Thanks Roddy and Paul. I'll have to admit it was a fun day for saws.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice...I was playing on a log about the same size today at our local dump...A friend of my that owns a tree service cut it last week and hauled it there...It was a crane job for him and for some reason none of the regular wood scrounges have touched it yet...


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> > You know what you can do with square cant now don't ya?:greenchainsaw:
> ...



I'm still here just haven’t had much time for chit chat lately.

Yes Brad I know what I can do with that square cant but I really don’t think your gonna like it in there sideways. 



Been a bit busy....

Wildknight came up and helped me work up a few trees for the GTG today THANKS YA .

Louie, glad to see you scored a biggun, that’s been the big fly in the ointment for me is a big log to play on.... I've got plenty of wood here but the biggest thing is probably a 22" Oak.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I have the big log for the gtg or will have this Friday once the ground hardens' up some and I get it loaded. (fingers cross).
> 
> I'll have it and a much smaller one. This wheather has been bad for log gathering.
> 
> ...



Excellent. Looks like the 72" bar will get some use. Now, which power head to put it on. 084, 090, or 076 Super. Why not all three of them


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2009)

Alright fellas time for a head count.... who is definitely coming??

Who is planning on camping out??

How many are gonna stay late for the campfire and lie.... er I mean stories?? 

Gonna need to know so I can have enough vittles to feed you mongrels. 

Planning on some dogs and burgers for lunch and maybe burn a few chickens for dinner.

So who’s coming for sure and how many are coming with ya?


----------



## Banshee (Sep 27, 2009)

It will be just me. I don't plan on camping, but I'm going to try to make it back out Sunday. 
I'm going to pick the big log up Friday and come down with it in the morning on Sat. 
I hope someone has an idea on how to unload it.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2009)

If my BIL doesn't come with me, Lisa, my wife, likely will. So two of us here. I will not be spending the night, but do plan to stay later than normal and enjoy the fellowship.


----------



## boda65 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday for sure, with a very high probability of camping overnight. Once I pop a top, I'm not driving anywhere. Also put me down for a raffle ticket, if you are doing that.


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2009)

Just wanted to say I'm really looking forward to this.... Was getting kinda bummed cause it's rained every day since last Saturday, and I don't mean some little drizzle it has flat poured every day. I was beginning to think the biggest event at the GTG was gonna be the boom run.  The liars say it's gonna be dry for the rest of the week though.. we'll see.

BTW wanted to tell everybody that is interested to bring your wallet... gonna be a few saws for sale... 5100's (yes with an 's), a Redmax 621 or three, maybe a few others as well as some discount chains and other stuff you just couldn’t live without. 

Working on a few other things also that should be fun. .


P.S. Levi if you still need the square files let me know and I’ll have them here Saturday….. and I promise not to forget this time.  
:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 27, 2009)

Crystal and I are 100% and camping out. not sure if my boy will be in tow. and yes a couple square file would be nice. maybe interested in another loop rslk. 3/8 .050 72dl


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> Crystal and I are 100% and camping out. not sure if my boy will be in tow.



+1. I'd really like Lisa to come with me. I was actually surprised for her to offer


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 27, 2009)

Erick,

Mark us down for 3 1/2.
My lovely wife and I, a friend that I'm trying to indoctrinate to the world of chainsaw madness, and possibly his wife. She may have to work, don't know yet.
We will be camping, enjoying a little light drinking and heavy lying.
I could bring a guitar if you think it would be o.k., maybe someone will show up that knows how to play it.
Looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Erick,
> 
> Mark us down for 3 1/2.
> My lovely wife and I, a friend that I'm trying to indoctrinate to the world of chainsaw madness, and possibly his wife. She may have to work, don't know yet.
> ...



Bring some of your "junk saws" with you as well. I'll have my 4000 with me.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 27, 2009)

I will be there Saturday for sure, not too sure if I will stay over night, no camping gear....truck would be ok though. Trying to talk my nephew into going, not working so far. Nik, I finally got my Kita to quit leaking too, so of course it will be with me too!!!! I can't wait!!!!


Mike


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Erick,
> 
> Mark us down for 3 1/2.
> My lovely wife and I, a friend that I'm trying to indoctrinate to the world of chainsaw madness, and possibly his wife. She may have to work, don't know yet.
> ...



You just bring it with ya... a good friend of mine knows how to play that thing pretty damn good, doesn't even need a bucket to carry a tune either.


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I will be there Saturday for sure, not too sure if I will stay over night, no camping gear....truck would be ok though. Trying to talk my nephew into going, not working so far. Nik, I finally got my Kita to quit leaking too, so of course it will be with me too!!!! I can't wait!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike, Scottsburg is colse enough that I can still get pizza delivered and they have some fairly reasonable rooms to let.

Or if you want, I have a spare little dome tent around here somewhere just bring a sleepingbag or some blankets.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> Mike, Scottsburg is colse enough that I can still get pizza delivered and they have some fairly reasonable rooms to let.
> 
> Or if you want, I have a spare little dome tent around here somewhere just bring a sleepingbag or some blankets.



That's good to know, thanks!!!!

Mike


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2009)

Lookie here Rope... this is a first class operation we're running up here in Hooterville..... Imported logs, catered vittles with a real chef ('s hat), first class accommodations, and now live entertainment. WHOO HOO!! 

First class all the way.


----------



## mactodd (Sep 27, 2009)

Erick, didn't you get my PM? I sent you my brothers # in Louisville for that big Oak. Not as big as that maple, but it coulda been delivered.


----------



## pwoller (Sep 28, 2009)

It took alot of work to get you this imported log so have fun with it and take alot of pictures. Sorry no pics of it on the ground because someone ran my batteries out.


Couldn't decide what saw to use.







Louie found the right one for the job. You know you gotta big saw when people want to take pictures with it.






Heres a pic of the imported log that you can cut on.


----------



## Banshee (Sep 28, 2009)

pwoller said:


> Louie found the right one for the job. You know you gotta big saw when people want to take pictures with it.



You know I was so into my 3120xp that I never notice there was a tire floating in mid air right next to me.


----------



## boda65 (Sep 28, 2009)

any body bringing some old Macs to sell??


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2009)

Erick said:


> Alright fellas time for a head count.... who is definitely coming??
> 
> Who is planning on camping out??
> 
> ...



Me and the wife for Saturday.

I'm bringing the little pickup for gas mileage, so can't haul all the saws. I'll bring a few to run, few for sale, couple in a box, and one I need parts for before it can be run 066/660.

I have said it before, but don't leave your saws unsecured while you run in to pay for gas or eat at some place.

I cant wait, this should be a blast.

This is the busyest week of the year for me. I have no time to get ready, but will be there.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 28, 2009)

Me and Andre will be there both days more than likely. May bring the wife on Sat. if everyone else is. In that case, probably won't camp, but will stay pretty late and be back again tomorrow.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 28, 2009)

Erick said:


> Lookie here Rope... this is a first class operation we're running up here in Hooterville..... Imported logs, catered vittles with a real chef ('s hat), first class accommodations, and now live entertainment. WHOO HOO!!
> 
> First class all the way.



So I take it with all the wifes going, including mine, Dancing girls are out of the question, unless that what you meant by live entertainment

It looks like Krista(my wife) Scott (buddy) and me are in. I have to mill some more cants, I was having to much fun yesterday and cut the 8x8 up 1" at a time, hopefully it will be dry enough to get some milling done this week.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I have to mill some more cants, I was having to much fun yesterday and cut the 8x8 up 1" at a time, hopefully it will be dry enough to get some milling done this week.



Hey, you stop that. That was my tuning wood, lol


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2009)

So what are the Vegas odds that I'll be bringing a running DA-211? I'm not making ANY promises on this one!


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 28, 2009)

Is Fish gonna make the GTG????


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 28, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Is Fish gonna make the GTG????



I hope so, he's a guy I'd like to meet.


----------



## headleyj (Sep 28, 2009)

Erick said:


> Alright fellas time for a head count.... who is definitely coming??
> 
> Who is planning on camping out??
> 
> ...



One here definetly coming, will stay til ~ dark or so.


----------



## headleyj (Sep 28, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I have the big log for the gtg or will have this Friday once the ground hardens' up some and I get it loaded. (fingers cross).
> 
> I'll have it and a much smaller one. This wheather has been bad for log gathering.
> 
> ...



was this the tree the guy on Craigslist was asking someone to take in Indy??


----------



## stipes (Sep 28, 2009)

*Kim and I will be there!!!*



Erick said:


> Alright fellas time for a head count.... who is definitely coming??
> 
> Who is planning on camping out??
> 
> ...



Camp out for Sunday too....Sounds like a great weekend in store!!! Be glad to see you all!!!!


----------



## pwoller (Sep 28, 2009)

headleyj said:


> was this the tree the guy on Craigslist was asking someone to take in Indy??



Yeap. They said a bunch of people came to look at it but they never came back. The owner assumed that they didn't have big enough saws. I think he almost passed out when Louie walked around the corner with a 5 foot bar.


----------



## headleyj (Sep 28, 2009)

pwoller said:


> Yeap. They said a bunch of people came to look at it but they never came back. The owner assumed that they didn't have big enough saws. I think he almost passed out when Louie walked around the corner with a 5 foot bar.



nice! I saw that ad and thought about this GTG...and firewood for that matter. Nice!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 28, 2009)

stipes said:


> Camp out for Sunday too....Sounds like a great weekend in store!!! Be glad to see you all!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2009)

If you're still undecided, maybe this will help push you over the edge. I will have another care package from Baileys. Gregg always send a nice box of goodies. Kudos on Gregg!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If you're still undecided, maybe this will help push you over the edge. I will have another care package from Baileys. Gregg always send a nice box of goodies. Kudos on Gregg!!!



That's great!!! Thanks Gregg!!!!


Mike


----------



## gink595 (Sep 28, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> That's great!!! Thanks Gregg!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> That's great!!! Thanks Gregg!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike





gink595 said:


> :agree2:



I didn't even ask this time. I don't want to start sounding like a beggar every time I got to a GTG. But when Gregg offers, I'm sure not turning him down 

BTW Gregg, you need to clear your PMs.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am 99.99% sure I am in for Saturday, but not sure if I will be camping or not...Looking more like the not, but I would love to if I can make it fly...Looks like it will be just me, also...The wife had already scheduled the next weekend off for my birthday to go away w/ the boys...I kind of ruined my surprise by trying to arrange a weekend trip out of this......So unless something changes I will see you guys on the 3rd...


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 28, 2009)

im bringing tents ill be there both days


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2009)

*306a*

I just picked up a Poulan 306A today to bring, I didn't want to be the only one without a green saw.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 28, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I just picked up a Poulan 306A today to bring, I didn't want to be the only one without a green saw.



Great.....I guess I'll have to stop somewhere and pick up a Wildthingy!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Great.....I guess I'll have to stop somewhere and pick up a Wildthingy!!!!



I seen this saw a year ago on a shelf at a little saw shop finally asked about it today, and brought it home.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 28, 2009)

So how are we going to know who is who at the GTG???? Should I wear a pink tu-tu????


----------



## dustytools (Sep 28, 2009)

As of right now it looks like I will be able to make it as long as my replacement at work doesnt back out on me between now and Friday night. Im struggling to come up with camping gear, mine somehow came up AWOL from the garage, LOL. See you folks Saturday morning.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 28, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> So how are we going to know who is who at the GTG???? Should I wear a pink tu-tu????



We'll all know you when we get a look at your "KITA" !!!!!!!


----------



## Erick (Sep 28, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> So how are we going to know who is who at the GTG???? Should I wear a pink tu-tu????



No pink tutu, Gink already said no dancing girls, better to just have your name tattooed on your forehead.... maybe backwards so when you forget what it is you can read it in the mirror. 

J/K I'll get some name tags.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 28, 2009)

Erick said:


> No pink tutu, Gink already said no dancing girls, better to just have your name tattooed on your forehead.... maybe backwards so when you forget what it is you can read it in the mirror.
> 
> J/K I'll get some name tags.



Dang, I already had on!!!! It looks good with the chaps and my Kita!!!!


<a href="http://media.photobucket.com/image/pink tutu/lilbigmutha/man_pink_tutu.jpg?o=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c299/lilbigmutha/man_pink_tutu.jpg" border="0"></a>


Mike


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 28, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Dang, I already had on!!!! It looks good with the chaps and my Kita!!!!
> 
> 
> <a href="http://media.photobucket.com/image/pink tutu/lilbigmutha/man_pink_tutu.jpg?o=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c299/lilbigmutha/man_pink_tutu.jpg" border="0"></a>
> ...



after seeing this, i may stay home!:monkey:


----------



## Erick (Sep 28, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> after seeing this, i may stay home!:monkey:



After seeing that I may leave.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 28, 2009)

pussies!


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 28, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> pussies!



kitty kitty kitty??????


----------



## gink595 (Sep 29, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> after seeing this, i may stay home!:monkey:



LOL, What? Stay home??? All we'll need now is some midgets running chainsaws and we'll have our selves a real freak show


----------



## headleyj (Sep 29, 2009)

so what time is this thing kickin off Sat?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 29, 2009)

headleyj said:


> so what time is this thing kickin off Sat?



Thats a good question, he probably don't want us waking him up with loud chainsaws HA HA HAA.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 29, 2009)

well, gee, lots of wife's coming cool, mine was wanting to go too. 

but any kids? my 7 yr old girl might get bored 

wife was wanting to get out of the house for a day?

any thoughts on that?

she does like to play in the sawdust and noodles 




gink595 said:


> LOL, What? Stay home??? All we'll need now is some midgets running chainsaws and we'll have our selves a real freak show



she not a 'little person' will she do?


----------



## gink595 (Sep 29, 2009)

I say bring her, the more wifes we have the better chance we have to run chainsaws

I would never suggest that your daughter would be part of a freak show even if she is small...cute kid you have there:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well this gtg looks like it's coming together. You all have been workeing hard to make this gtg happen, thanks to all. I've been pretty excited the past few days, so much so I went out a bought a new chainsaw bar. A new 362 just happened to be attached to it.

Here's a picture of the bar, I love the look of the orange GB bars on Stihl saws.


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess ya better add 1 more to the list of those tryin to make this gtg! I been wanting to get to one of these for some time. Allways looks like ya'll have a good time! Will try the old tent camp out too.
I cut a 10" square basswood cant the other day, and will try and do a couple more and bring them along too if ya can use em. Might only be able to get 8 or 9 inches, will see how it goes. I will need someone to send me some directions also! I know its in southern Indiana, but thats about it. LOL Other wise I'll just have to sit along the highway and watch for trucks loaded with saws, and fall in line!

Gregg,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hope you can make it Gregg.

I've been busy this week, but I'm likely going to make a few rough basswood cant's. Hopefully I can make a bigger one, 17" or so.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm going to make at least one or two more myself, probably be 8x8's, I'm not sure I can get more out of it than that. Does anyone have a cant stand, How are we anchoring these bad boys down????


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 29, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I'm going to make at least one or two more myself, probably be 8x8's, I'm not sure I can get more out of it than that. Does anyone have a cant stand, How are we anchoring these bad boys down????



Thought you were gonna mill one out of this...


----------



## gink595 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmm...maybe just bore cut a 8x8, 10x10 and 12x12 holes in teh middle


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well this gtg looks like it's coming together. You all have been workeing hard to make this gtg happen, thanks to all. I've been pretty excited the past few days, so much so I went out a bought a new chainsaw bar.
> 
> Here's a picture of the bar, I love the look of the orange GB bars





Looks great Andre. Bet I know where you got that bar....


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

I really hope you can make it Gregg.


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 29, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well this gtg looks like it's coming together. You all have been workeing hard to make this gtg happen, thanks to all. I've been pretty excited the past few days, so much so I went out a bought a new chainsaw bar. A new 362 just happened to be attached to it.
> 
> Here's a picture of the bar, I love the look of the orange GB bars on Stihl saws.



Allways liked those bars too! but there worth more than most of my saws! lol
Plus, they would clash with Green saws..

Gregg,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Looks great Andre. Bet I know where you got that bar....



Thanks Nik, it wasn't cheap, but it was well worth the cost.:jester:


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 29, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I really hope you can make it Gregg.



Yea, I don't need to run saws! but want to meet all you guys and see some saws I know nothing about!  Heck! I'll be happier than a pig in you know what! just to sit and watch all you guys running stuff thats totally foreign to me...and all the modded saws, good eats, and good people!


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> Yea, I don't need to run saws! but want to meet all you guys and see some saws I know nothing about!  Heck! I'll be happier than a pig in you know what! just to sit and watch all you guys running stuff thats totally foreign to me...and all the modded saws, good eats, and good people!
> 
> 
> Gregg,



I think you nailed it. I love running the saws but I love the atmosphere even more. I've met some really really good people at the GTG's


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 29, 2009)

sure its fun to watch, but its REALLY fun when you grab a saw you have never ran before and your cheeks hurt when you put it down, cause your smiling so darn big! I was like that when i ran Banshee's 3120 the first time! everyone is welcome to run anything i bring. i think I like watchin other people run my saws more than running them myself! however, I still cant wait to see where my saws stand in a few timed cuts compared to all the other bada$$ saws coming!


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 29, 2009)

anybody who wants to run this saw and others just ask


----------



## pwoller (Sep 29, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> anybody who wants to run this saw and others just ask



Dont let that Wild Thing see the huge log. If it gets anywhere near it, it'll blow.


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 29, 2009)

pwoller said:


> Dont let that Wild Thing see the huge log. If it gets anywhere near it, it'll blow.



not this wildthing it can handle quite a bit of abuse


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well this gtg looks like it's coming together. You all have been workeing hard to make this gtg happen, thanks to all. I've been pretty excited the past few days, so much so I went out a bought a new chainsaw bar.* A new 362 just happened to be attached to it*.
> 
> Here's a picture of the bar, I love the look of the orange GB bars *on Stihl saws*.



NICE MS362 Andy, I can't believe no one else caught on. I was replying to this post because I saw the new saw behind it and figured what you was up too. Then in the quote, I saw where you said as much. Then I was like, hey, I didn't see that in the post. You sneeky dog. Can't get that one past me:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2009)

I may still run up there Sat. even after my last place on the MVP bullchit thread..................


Is spacemule coming??????

Guys would drive 1000 miles to shake his , err, "hand"......

So when I get up to Scottsburg, do I pull in to the Sheriff's office and yell
where is the party?????

Can the Indiana crowd handle a big fat guy rambling about chainsaws and lawyers?

With my last place on the mvp poll, I am quite distraught..............

I should go back into the Pizza business, at least my wife liked those perks....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Fish said:


> I may still run up there Sat. even after my last place on the MVP bullchit thread..................
> 
> With my last place on the mvp poll, I am quite distraught..............



Did you see the prizes for the winner? I don't think want to win


----------



## gink595 (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope you make it up Fish.


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2009)

I am not as good looking or as fit as Spacemule..........

A little hotter than THALL, when I strut my goods....


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> NICE MS362 Andy, I can't believe no one else caught on. I was replying to this post because I saw the new saw behind it and figured what you was up too. Then in the quote, I saw where you said as much. Then I was like, hey, I didn't see that in the post. You sneeky dog. Can't get that one past me:biggrinbounce2:



I go to see it last night. I met up with Andre and Eddy for a beer. We went outside after and when I fired the saw up, I started looking around for trees. Andre just started laughing, he could tell what I was thinking. I got to run it tonight and I have to say its everything I hoped it would be. More power in the cut than a stock 361, weight difference is neglibible. It's smoooooth. Mahle jug too.


----------



## super3 (Sep 29, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I hope you make it up Fish.




Me too.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 29, 2009)

Me 3


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

me as well, but I already said that....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Erick, anything you needs us mongrels to bring with us food or drink wise?


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 29, 2009)

I am going to bring a fiver of sassafras tea. All depending on the forecast as to whether I bring it cold or warm..


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

man I liked that sassafras tea   :yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

It's looking to be a grey 60F day. 30% chance of scattered showers.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It's looking to be a grey 60F day. 30% chance of scattered showers.



coupled with a 100% chance of having a great time Got that guitar tuned up Mike?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> coupled with a 100% chance of having a great time Got that guitar tuned up Mike?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I go to see it last night. I met up with Andre and Eddy for a beer. We went outside after and when I fired the saw up, I started looking around for trees. Andre just started laughing, he could tell what I was thinking. I got to run it tonight and I have to say its everything I hoped it would be. More power in the cut than a stock 361, weight difference is neglibible. It's smoooooth. Mahle jug too.



I guess I will have to go and "borrow" my dad's 036 PRO and see if that new 362 can keep up!!!! 

Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 29, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> coupled with a 100% chance of having a great time Got that guitar tuned up Mike?



It's tuned fine, I hope I can say the same for the hand I busted at work today!
I believe it will be O.K. by Sat.


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> NICE MS362 Andy, I can't believe no one else caught on. I was replying to this post because I saw the new saw behind it and figured what you was up too. Then in the quote, I saw where you said as much. Then I was like, hey, I didn't see that in the post. You sneeky dog. Can't get that one past me:biggrinbounce2:



I just knew you'd be the guy to figure it out, however I wasn't expecting the quote thing.:hmm3grin2orange:

So far I like the saw, the extra weight is not even worth mentioning, it really likes to rev, and it starts super easy. Does anywone know if the 362's have a rev limited coil? my saw sure acts like it does.

Not a bad looking saw.


----------



## Erick (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Erick, anything you needs us mongrels to bring with us food or drink wise?



I'm doing burgers and dogs with some baked beans and tater salad for lunch and burning some chickens with smack and cheese and green beans or corn for those who stay late enough for dinner (I'm sure it will be late with all thats going on) I've got plates and forks and such and I'm gonna make a 5'er of sweet tea to go with Eric's 5'er of root tea. My father-in-law works for a company that makes ice machines and they always have a unit or two making ice so I've got that covered as well.

Gonna need to bring things like soda pop and other beverages of choice if you want them, deserts are always a welcome thing (my wife is making us some of her persimmon pud'n) additional drinks and sides...... maybe some deer salami or jerky or something (Hint Hint Sean ) chips, etc.... you know the usual GTG stuff.

BRING CHAIRS!!! and anything else you think you might need or want for creature comforts. For those who are camping may want to bring some bug spray, the skeeters can get a little annoying with all this standing water from the monsoon.

For those of you who need supplies or don't have a real dealer close by for things like square ground chain/files, bars, chaps, parts etc. my local dealer (twenty five minutes from the house) will be open at 8:00am and I worked it out for a little GTG discount.  PM me if you need directions. 

The liars lied again.... calling for a chance of rain Thursday night into Friday morning now and if it does I may have to move this thing out to the front field close to the road.... not a big deal just not quite as nice as being on the back forty. I'm gonna have some signs up at the end of the road and at the end of the driveway so folks know where to turn. I think I've sent directions to everybody thats asked (if I missed you in the PMs shoot me another one and I'll get them to you) and if you did what I said the pointer is smack in my driveway, kinda hard to get lost..... if you count the one at the top of the exit ramp and the turn into my driveway its 4 turns from the interstate. 

Pretty much just bring your smile'n faces and a good time.... I'm looking forward to it. 




Psssst. Hey Nik...... Maibock (hint hint) or maybe an “Adulterator”


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I just knew you'd be the guy to figure it out, however I wasn't expecting the quote thing.:hmm3grin2orange:



I knew it before I saw the quote:greenchainsaw: White saw, green gasket, white label...


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I just knew you'd be the guy to figure it out, however I wasn't expecting the quote thing.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> So far I like the saw, the extra weight is not even worth mentioning, it really likes to rev, and it starts super easy. Does anywone know if the 362's have a rev limited coil? my saw sure acts like it does.
> 
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Not a bad looking saw.
> 
> It's a thing of beauty, I love it.



That is a good looking saw indeed.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 29, 2009)

Erick said:


> I'm doing burgers and dogs with some baked beans and tater salad for lunch and burning some chickens with smack and cheese and green beans or corn for those who stay late enough for dinner (I'm sure it will be late with all thats going on) I've got plates and forks and such and I'm gonna make a 5'er of sweet tea to go with Eric's 5'er of root tea. My father-in-law works for a company that makes ice machines and they always have a unit or two making ice so I've got that covered as well.
> 
> Gonna need to bring things like soda pop and other beverages of choice if you want them, deserts are always a welcome thing (my wife is making us some of her persimmon pud'n) additional drinks and sides...... maybe some deer salami or jerky or something (Hint Hint Sean ) chips, etc.... you know the usual GTG stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I knew it before I saw the quote:greenchainsaw: White saw, green gasket, white label...



I thought it was pretty obvious, but not everyone knows what saws I have or don't have.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious, but not everyone knows what saws I have or don't have.



It's about time you updated your sig isn't it?!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 30, 2009)

Erick said:


> maybe some deer salami or jerky or something (Hint Hint Sean )



The sausage is no problem...I will do my best to get some jerky made...

I am assuming you will have a fire going?...If I get the time I will throw some ribs together for a snack in the afternoon...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2009)

It is updated, you just need to look harder.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Erick (Sep 30, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The sausage is no problem...I will do my best to get some jerky made...
> 
> I am assuming you will have a fire going?...If I get the time I will throw some ribs together for a snack in the afternoon...



Now we're talking....


----------



## Erick (Sep 30, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious, but not everyone knows what saws I have or don't have.



That 362 is pretty sweet isn't it.


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It's about time you updated your sig isn't it?!



this coming from the guy who Just added his 3 2mans today:monkey:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2009)

Erick said:


> That 362 is pretty sweet isn't it.



Yes sir it sure is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I guess I will have to go and "borrow" my dad's 036 PRO and see if that new 362 can keep up!!!!
> 
> Mike



I got the 036 PRO covered I was bringing it anyway. I can also bring my 361 if no one is bringing one, it wasn't on the load list but can change that.




Erick said:


> I'm doing burgers and dogs with some baked beans and tater salad for lunch and burning some chickens with smack and cheese and green beans or corn for those who stay late enough for dinner (I'm sure it will be late with all thats going on) I've got plates and forks and such and I'm gonna make a 5'er of sweet tea to go with Eric's 5'er of root tea. My father-in-law works for a company that makes ice machines and they always have a unit or two making ice so I've got that covered as well.
> 
> Gonna need to bring things like soda pop and other beverages of choice if you want them, deserts are always a welcome thing (my wife is making us some of her persimmon pud'n) additional drinks and sides...... maybe some deer salami or jerky or something (Hint Hint Sean ) chips, etc.... you know the usual GTG stuff.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what I'm bringing but the wife willl come up with something.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2009)

I picked up some parts and a bar and chain for the 066/660 yesterday that saw will be up and running for the GTG, pictures later today. It is the uglyest saw, anyone going got any plastic for a 660?


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 30, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I say bring her, the more wifes we have the better chance we have to run chainsaws
> 
> I would never suggest that your daughter would be part of a freak show even if she is small...cute kid you have there:biggrinbounce2:


thanks, we will see, we all three have been fighting a nagging cold. i have been down for 3 days 

not sure if the wife is healthy enough for the trip, we will see. 
kid won't care for all the noise, but loves to play in noodles.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/dsm1678/Kallie/kalliesawdustsnowing.flv">


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> thanks, we will see, we all three have been fighting a nagging cold. i have been down for 3 days
> 
> not sure if the wife is healthy enough for the trip, we will see.
> kid won't care for all the noise, but loves to play in noodles.



You've got a cutie there


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I picked up some parts and a bar and chain for the 066/660 yesterday that saw will be up and running for the GTG, pictures later today. It is the uglyest saw, anyone going got any plastic for a 660?







Here it is ready to go.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there going to be any attendance prizes?? Everybody could bring something to throw into a pot and we could draw names or something?? Could be anything, old beat saw, jug of bar oil, premix, files, a free port job(Brad).....just whatever. What do you guys think???

Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm still hoping enough people want to do a raffle for an MS362....
35 tickets @ $20 could pay for one and probably a loop or 2 of extra chain.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Is there going to be any attendance prizes??
> 
> Mike



Baileys is sending a care package. If you haven't seen a Baileys care package, you're in for a pleasant surprise!


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

I still may donate something.......


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anybody need anything from St. Louis???

Mike


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Anybody need anything from St. Louis???
> 
> Mike



A year ago I would have said a BEER....


----------



## Wild Knight (Sep 30, 2009)

Is Mount *** donating any goodies?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> A year ago I would have said a BEER....



I could bring some Schlafly........






http://www.schlafly.com/



Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I could bring some Schlafly........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a Brett Hull autographed hockey stick?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> a Brett Hull autographed hockey stick?



UUUUHHHH......:monkey: OK.......


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> UUUUHHHH......:monkey: OK.......
> 
> 
> Mike



sorry, the Canuck in me comes out every now and again......


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> sorry, the Canuck in me comes out every now and again......



Don't worry, you asked for it, I will deliver...........


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

How about an Albert Pujols signed baseball too????


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't watched a game of baseball since the strike in the '90's.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2009)

Has anyone else told a family member or a coworker you were going to a chainsaw GTG. They say a what, and what do you do there? I try to explain running saws working on and talking about saws. People don't get it at all, so now I just say I'm going out of town and leave it at that.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Has anyone else told a family member or a coworker you were going to a chainsaw GTG. They say a what, and what do you do there? I try to explain running saws working on and talking about saws. People don't get it at all, so now I just say I'm going out of town and leave it at that.



Yeah I get that too, people just don't get it, I guess to each our own


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Has anyone else told a family member or a coworker you were going to a chainsaw GTG. They say a what, and what do you do there? I try to explain running saws working on and talking about saws. People don't get it at all, so now I just say I'm going out of town and leave it at that.



Yeah!

I got the strangest look from a girl at work who, along with her husband drove halfway across the country to WATCH Harley Davidson drag races.


----------



## RNeurath (Sep 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Has anyone else told a family member or a coworker you were going to a chainsaw GTG. They say a what, and what do you do there? I try to explain running saws working on and talking about saws. People don't get it at all, so now I just say I'm going out of town and leave it at that.



Ha Ha,just went through that with my wife.Of course she had to ask"what does GTG stand for?"and I honestly didn't have any idea.Someone please fill me in.
Anyway I'm pretty much committed to coming since you CAD infested whores enticed me into grinding on a perfectly good 5100 cylinder.Just got finished and I'm about half afraid to run it.Sounds like it's fixing to blow.
Looking forward to some second opinions on tuning now that my tachometer is no longer of use(limited coil).
Looking forward to getting together with you knuckleheads 
Drive Carefully,Ron
BTW My transportation will be 68cc.2 stroke powered


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2009)

RNeurath said:


> Ha Ha,just went through that with my wife.Of course she had to ask"what does GTG stand for?"and I honestly didn't have any idea.Someone please fill me in.
> Anyway I'm pretty much committed to coming since you CAD infested whores enticed me into grinding on a perfectly good 5100 cylinder.Just got finished and I'm about half afraid to run it.Sounds like it's fixing to blow.
> Looking forward to some second opinions on tuning now that my tachometer is no longer of use(limited coil).
> Looking forward to getting together with you knuckleheads
> ...



GTG= get to gether.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I just knew you'd be the guy to figure it out, however I wasn't expecting the quote thing.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> So far I like the saw, the extra weight is not even worth mentioning, it really likes to rev, and it starts super easy. Does anywone know if the 362's have a rev limited coil? my saw sure acts like it does.
> 
> Not a bad looking saw.



So, you think that thing will hang with a 262XP????


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 30, 2009)

I think I now know, why Nik gets so excited about going to a GTG! 
This will be my first one. Its only wednesday, and I started loading the truck! LOL, I will bring 2 basswood, 10" square cants, and a sawbuck, I suppose ya can never have to much wood at one of these things. Was gonna bring more, but figure it will be enough load on the old Ranger traveling that far. Mapquest is telling me 245 miles to Scottsburg, if that is close to where this is? I'm just waiting for some location directions. I sent Eric a PM yesterday morning, havn't heard anything yet, I know he's probably a buisey-bee about now, gettin ready for this!
P.S. I hope the weather guessers are wrong, and we get some dry weather.

Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> I think I now know, why Nik gets so excited about going to a GTG!
> This will be my first one. Its only wednesday, and I started loading the truck! LOL, I will bring 2 basswood, 10" square cants, and a sawbuck, I suppose ya can never have to much wood at one of these things. Was gonna bring more, but figure it will be enough load on the old Ranger traveling that far. Mapquest is telling me 245 miles to Scottsburg, if that is close to where this is? I'm just waiting for some location directions. I sent Eric a PM yesterday morning, havn't heard anything yet, I know he's probably a buisey-bee about now, gettin ready for this!
> P.S. I hope the weather guessers are wrong, and we get some dry weather.
> 
> Gregg,



the cool thing about it is, the more you go to 'em, the more you like 'em. I've met so many good people and can't wait to see them again.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> So, you think that thing will hang with a 262XP????



you're kidding, right?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you're kidding, right?



Yeah, I know, it won't be a fair fight......how does that saying go....
Don't bring a knife(362) to a gun(262xp) fight....... 


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

lol, I'm only pissin' around. I've never ran a 262, but know it's a legend. Far as I know, the 361 de-throwned it. IMHO, the 362 is a better saw than the 361. My 361, (even before it was modded) was the strongest I've run, the 362 is faster than it was.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 30, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> lol, I'm only pissin' around. I've never ran a 262, but know it's a legend. Far as I know, the 361 de-throwned it. IMHO, the 362 is a better saw than the 361. My 361, (even before it was modded) was the strongest I've run, the 362 is faster than it was.



I guess we will find out, I've never ran a 361, well at least not a Stihl 361, or a 362........but I think my 361 will lose about any race.....

Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine's Snellerized, so it doesn't count as stock.. My BIL has a brand spankin' new 361, I'm hoping he brings it. It has only about 2 tanks through it, cutting cookies and noodling at my place. A pleasure to run, but the most difficult saw to start that I've ever came accross. Hopefully, he'll come and you can run it. He'd lend it to me to take if he doesn't go, but I won't borrow a saw. I'm sure Andre will be happy to let you run his 362.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

You can run my 361


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, got the jerky cut and seasoned and the sausage and cheese in the fridge...(did I tell you guys I am allergic to deer blood :censored... I also got 4 full racks of baby back ribs to cook for an afternoon snack...Do we a head count or a close number just for good measure?...The way it is going not going to have enough room in the Jeep for any saws...


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Okay, got the jerky cut and seasoned and the sausage and cheese in the fridge...(did I tell you guys I am allergic to deer blood :censored... I also got 4 full racks of baby back ribs to cook for an afternoon snack...Do we a head count or a close number just for good measure?...The way it is going not going to have enough room in the Jeep for any saws...



Well, that's why you have a trailer, isn't it? Lookin' forward to seein' ya again Sean!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Well, that's why you have a trailer, isn't it? Lookin' forward to seein' ya again Sean!



Not bringing the trailer...It is a friends and he said I could borrow it when ever I want, but he is building a house right now and is using it to store tools...Don't want to step on toe for the next time...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 1, 2009)

How bout we start a roll call...

Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

I worked on it some from a few pages back Eric asked who is comming, if I missed anyone or messed anything up just do a quote and edit my work. I seen more name talking about coming but wasn't sure.


outdoorlivin247 said:


> How bout we start a roll call...



Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 x2, aka Stephen
Blsnelling x2, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank
banchee
boda65
breymeyerfam x2, aka Levi
rms61moparman x4 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY X2
headleyj
stipes x2
Stihlboy
dustytools


----------



## Wild Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in.

BTW, there is a gas station on the right (think it is speedway) when you get off RT65 at the Scottsburg exit that sells turbo blue at the pump if you need to pick any up on your way to the GTG.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Has anyone else told a family member or a coworker you were going to a chainsaw GTG. They say a what, and what do you do there? I try to explain running saws working on and talking about saws. People don't get it at all, so now I just say I'm going out of town and leave it at that.


 yep got/get the same thing from some folks.
And if you don't want REALLY strange looks do *NOT* tell them one guy is coming from Ohio, with *ONLY* 15 or 16 of his 30+ saws *and* he does NOT burn firewood at all !!!!

tell them that, and wait for their response.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 1, 2009)

Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 x2, aka Stephen
Blsnelling x2, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank
banchee
boda65
breymeyerfam x2, aka Levi
rms61moparman x4 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY X2
headleyj
stipes x2
Stihlboy
dustytools
dsm382 aka Dave +1



be a chilly start but not to bad?
Partly Cloudy 
High 62°F
Low 42°


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

*Names*



supercabs78 said:


> I worked on it some from a few pages back Eric asked who is comming, if I missed anyone or messed anything up just do a quote and edit my work. I seen more name talking about coming but wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
> ...


 I added one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I worked on it some from a few pages back Eric asked who is comming, if I missed anyone or messed anything up just do a quote and edit my work. I seen more name talking about coming but wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
> ...



I added two
Now its 18 Members


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

Is anyone bringing a 084/088/880? I have always wanted to try one.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank
banchee
boda65
breymeyerfam +1, aka Levi
rms61moparman +3 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY +1 or maybe +2, Nik
headleyj
stipes +1
Stihlboy
dustytools
Wildknight
dsm382, aka Dave +1
Andyshine77 aka Andre

Added Andre to the list, 

Guys, I am super excited about this one. Thanks for the tip on the gas station Christopher. If the wife and my BIL go, we'll be taking her Honda Pilot, so I'd just as soon not have a fuel can with me. If they don't go, then it'll be just Andre and myself.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Is anyone bringing a 084/088/880? I have always wanted to try one.



I'll have mine there. It's ported and has a popup piston. It's a long ways from stock. It has no trouble pulling a 9-pin rim with a 50" bar buried in Oak.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1vrZwv2Ojo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1vrZwv2Ojo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


This is 28" of real hard Beech.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lI1FZyG1U5E&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lI1FZyG1U5E&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Is anyone bringing a 084/088/880? I have always wanted to try one.



I got to run a 3120 (Banshee. aka Louie). I'd love to run a stock 880.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'll have mine there. It's ported and has a popup piston. It's a long ways from stock. It has no trouble pulling a 9-pin rim with a 50" bar buried in Oak.



Man that sounds like a nice saw!


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Man that sounds like a nice saw!



surprised you can't hear it all the way in Oklahoma.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> surprised you can't hear it all the way in Oklahoma.



It's by far the loudes saw I have. It will hurt your ear without protection.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank
banchee, aka Louie
boda65
breymeyerfam +1, aka Levi
rms61moparman +3 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY +1 or maybe +2, Nik
headleyj
stipes +1
Stihlboy
dustytools
Wildknight
dsm382, aka Dave +1
Andyshine77 aka Andre



I Added "aka Louie"

19 Members.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

*What are we doing with the wood.*

Do I need to bring a spliting maul to bust this wood up for someone, or are we just cutting cookies?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

The weather's looking good. A little rain tomorrow morning and then that's it. WEATHER LINK


----------



## gink595 (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
> outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
> Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
> Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
> ...



My buddy Scott and wife Krista is tagging along also So Me +2


----------



## RNeurath (Oct 1, 2009)

rick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank
banchee, aka Louie
boda65
breymeyerfam +1, aka Levi
rms61moparman +3 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY +1 or maybe +2, Nik
headleyj
stipes +1
Stihlboy
dustytools
Wildknight
dsm382, aka Dave +1
Andyshine77 aka Andre
RNeurath

Added myself,although I probably won't stay for dinner,Ron


----------



## stipes (Oct 1, 2009)

gink595 said:


> My buddy Scott and wife Krista is tagging along also So Me +2



I'll be bringin the mini mill Frank...Prob. bring the alaskan also...I still gotta thousand things to do tomorrow...I just got off this morn,,and takin the night off tonight where I can wake up freash tomorrow and get everything finished....I'm so excited !!!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

stipes said:


> I'll be bringin the mini mill Frank...Prob. bring the alaskan also...I still gotta thousand things to do tomorrow...I just got off this morn,,and takin the night off tonight where I can wake up freash tomorrow and get everything finished....I'm so excited !!!!!



I'm really interested in trying to get started milling, will my 84cc Kita cut it??

Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank +2
banchee, aka Louie
boda65
breymeyerfam +1, aka Levi
rms61moparman +3 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY +1 or maybe +2, Nik
headleyj
stipes +1
Stihlboy
dustytools
Wildknight
dsm382, aka Dave +1
Andyshine77 aka Andre
RNeurath

I think I have it fixed up to now.

20 members.


----------



## stipes (Oct 1, 2009)

*It should..*



TRI955 said:


> I'm really interested in trying to get started milling, will my 84cc Kita cut it??
> 
> Mike



My Jred 2186 is a 80 cc and doing good so far....Once you start,,you'll be hooked..I warn you!!!


----------



## boda65 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Plunging into the modern era*

I bought some stihl ultra today to run in my mac at the gtg. It's a big leap for me, as I have always run 20:1 of regular "over the counter" 2 cycle oil per the manual. 50:1 just seems like way too little, but I have read enough posts here of people who use it that I thought I would give it a try. Maybe mix it with some of that turbo blue


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

stipes said:


> My Jred 2186 is a 80 cc and doing good so far....Once you start,,you'll be hooked..I warn you!!!



I have about 6, 28" red oak logs that I want to make into useable boards.....I bought one of those beam makers, I never did try it out. Looks like it would be a pain in the arse to make boards with.


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> I'm in.
> 
> BTW, there is a gas station on the right (think it is speedway) when you get off RT65 at the Scottsburg exit that sells turbo blue at the pump if you need to pick any up on your way to the GTG.





boda65 said:


> I bought some stihl ultra today to run in my mac at the gtg. It's a big leap for me, as I have always run 20:1 of regular "over the counter" 2 cycle oil per the manual. 50:1 just seems like way too little, but I have read enough posts here of people who use it that I thought I would give it a try. Maybe mix it with some of that turbo blue



The Stihl Ultra 50:1 is the way to go, not too sure on the Turbo Blue though. Does anybody know what octane it is??


----------



## super3 (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Is anyone bringing a 084/088/880? I have always wanted to try one.



I'll be there,and my 084 also........you need to run mine b4 you run Brads tho.If you wait to run my stocker 2nd you won't be too impressed.If ginks buddy is coming he has a spankin new 880.


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like Erick is gonna have a full house!!!!! This should be a great weekend!!!! Thanks for putting this on Erick!!!


Mike


----------



## super3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank
banchee,Louie
boda65
breymeyerfam +1, aka Levi & Crystal
rms61moparman +3 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY +1
headleyj
stipes +1,Jesse and
Stihlboy
dustytools,Terry
Wildknight,
dsm382, aka Dave +1
ericjeeper,Eric
super3,Mike
Andyshine77


----------



## super3 (Oct 1, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I'm really interested in trying to get started milling, will my 84cc Kita cut it??
> 
> Mike




gink used a 7900 at jeepers last gtg and it milled just fine.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I'm really interested in trying to get started milling, will my 84cc Kita cut it??
> 
> Mike



there you go again, bragging.

Look at me, my name is Mike, I have a big kita....

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> there you go again, bragging.
> 
> Look at me, my name is Mike, I have a big kita....
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



:agree2:

LMFAO!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

Can you say *WOW*?!!! Baileys does it again! Thanks Gregg.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Can you say *WOW*?!!! Baileys does it again! Thanks Gregg.




Thanks Gregg....:yourock: and your team...


----------



## headleyj (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Can you say *WOW*?!!! Baileys does it again! Thanks Gregg.



DANG! I figured it'd be a Koozie or 2...that's awesome!


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Can you say *WOW*?!!! Baileys does it again! Thanks Gregg.



I can't see the picture... please tell me what it is!!!!:help:

Mike


----------



## headleyj (Oct 1, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I can't see the picture... please tell me what it is!!!!:help:
> 
> Mike



it's 15 brand new saws!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Thanks Gregg....:yourock: and your team...




:agree2:


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

headleyj said:


> it's 15 brand new saws!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



ok, that right there is mean (but flippin' hysterical!)


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I can't see the picture... please tell me what it is!!!!:help:
> 
> Mike





headleyj said:


> it's 15 brand new saws!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You bastards!!!! That's not very nice......:chainsawguy:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 1, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I can't see the picture... please tell me what it is!!!!:help:
> 
> Mike





headleyj said:


> it's 15 brand new saws!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





FATGUY said:


> ok, that right there is mean (but flippin' hysterical!)



Yep, your falling right into place here...:yourock:


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2009)

lots of kita wash and wax products....


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> lots of kita wash and wax products....



LOL!!!! You SUCK!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stipes (Oct 1, 2009)

*Wow is right!!!!*



blsnelling said:


> Can you say *WOW*?!!! Baileys does it again! Thanks Gregg.



Thanks Gregg !! Thats alot of nice stuff!!! What I like about Baileys and their people...Your not just a # to them.... Oh..thank you too Brad!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there an Alaskin mill in the box????:help:


----------



## Wild Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Do I need to bring a spliting maul to bust this wood up for someone, or are we just cutting cookies?


Sure, I bet Erick would love to have some of his firewood busted up. I'll even bring my Fiskars and you can compare it with your maul. 




TRI955 said:


> The Stihl Ultra 50:1 is the way to go, not too sure on the Turbo Blue though. Does anybody know what octane it is??


110. I run mine with 100:1 amsoil. I've run about 3 gallons of this mix through the saw so far, working it pretty hard bucking and noodling with the bar fully buried. A lot of guys say 100:1 is too lean. I am sure I will be through my 4th gallon after the GTG, so I may try and con Erick into pulling the muffler and such so we can all see how well it protects.


----------



## Wild Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Erick, do we need to collect bail money?


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Sure, I bet Erick would love to have some of his firewood busted up. I'll even bring my Fiskars and you can compare it with your maul.
> .



I'll bring my Gransfor and we can have splitting axe/maul shootout!!!

Mike


----------



## stipes (Oct 1, 2009)

*Lol!!!*



TRI955 said:


> I'll bring my Gransfor and we can have splitting axe/maul shootout!!!
> 
> Mike



I swung my guts out too many times in my 20's with a maul,,,I'll just set back and watch on this one Mike....


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 1, 2009)

stipes said:


> I swung my guts out too many times in my 20's with a maul,,,I'll just set back and watch on this one Mike....



I just said that _I_ would bring it, not swing it!!!!

Mike


----------



## Wild Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

That's right. For a truly scientific comparison, the mauls would have to be swung by the same person, with the same strength/speed/intensity. The only variable to change is the maul. Have fun with that... 

Maybe when you get to this will be the same time I quit running saws and break out the brew


----------



## stipes (Oct 1, 2009)

*I dont blame you....*



TRI955 said:


> I just said that _I_ would bring it, not swing it!!!!
> 
> Mike



Best invention they ever came out with was the hyd. log splitter...I swear,,if I had to split with a axe,,and maul and wedges,,I'd prob. drop dead in my tracks... I cant do them young man games anymore.....


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 1, 2009)

stipes said:


> I swung my guts out too many times in my 20's with a maul,,,I'll just set back and watch on this one Mike....



I'm with you!! I'm about to turn 56, I'm more into testing lawn chairs! and let younger folks test mauls & axes.:hmm3grin2orange:

Gregg,


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 1, 2009)

I will be toting the Leveraxe.. For a one on one comparison.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
ohiogregg, Gregg
gink595, Frank +2
banchee, aka Louie
boda65
breymeyerfam +1, aka Levi
Welder15725
rms61moparman +3 aka Mike
Tri955, aka Mike
FATGUY +1 or maybe +2, Nik
headleyj
stipes +1 Jesse
Stihlboy
dustytools, Terry ?
Wildknight
dsm382, aka Dave +1
Andyshine77 aka Andre
RNeurath
Super3, Mike
ericjeeper,Eric

I think its current.

If I missed someone or messed up the info put it in the thread and I'll update it.

23 members


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Can you say *WOW*?!!! Baileys does it again! Thanks Gregg.



That is cool of them! Thanks Gregg


----------



## stipes (Oct 1, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I will be toting the Leveraxe.. For a one on one comparison.



Only log splitter I'll be toting is Kim...LOL!!


----------



## dustytools (Oct 1, 2009)

I got the unfortunate news today that the guy that was supposed to fill in for me this weekend in not gonna be able to do so. Unless I can pull off some sort of miracle between now and tomorrow night I wont be able to attend.  I sent you a PM Jesse.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

dustytools said:


> I got the unfortunate news today that the guy that was supposed to fill in for me this weekend in not gonna be able to do so. Unless I can pull off some sort of miracle between now and tomorrow night I wont be able to attend.  I sent you a PM Jesse.



Sorry about that.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

dustytools said:


> I got the unfortunate news today that the guy that was supposed to fill in for me this weekend in not gonna be able to do so. Unless I can pull off some sort of miracle between now and tomorrow night I wont be able to attend.  I sent you a PM Jesse.



Well that sucks


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 1, 2009)

change of plans. not camping now. need to be home sunday. Crystal and my boy are coming, and Welder15725 is goin to make the trip down with us on saturday as well. will be hangin around til early evening to shoot the #### though. how much is that turbo blue?


----------



## super3 (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Well that sucks



Ya,i'll 2nd that.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Is anyone bringing a 084/088/880? I have always wanted to try one.



Yup there will be a 880 there, almost brand new. My buddy Scott has it, and he'll let you run it till your forearms and shoulders hurt!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Yup there will be a 880 there, almost brand new. My buddy Scott has it, and he'll let you run it till your forearms and shoulders hurt!!



Thanks.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 1, 2009)

Fish said:


> I may still run up there Sat. even after my last place on the MVP bullchit thread..................
> 
> 
> Is spacemule coming??????
> ...



Fish, you NFG, cheque bouncing scumbag idiot, will you be bringing the Lambertized Husky 23?
John


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 1, 2009)

Man, I'm feeling down in the dumps wishin I could make it down for this one.

I'm sure it will be a better time then what I will be doing.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear you can't make it Mark. Shoot me a PM with your address when you get a chance, I have a something for you.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 1, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Man, I'm feeling down in the dumps wishin I could make it down for this one.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a better time then what I will be doing.





Yeah, 

You old buzzard, I'm feeling down in the dumps wishin' you could make it too!!!

I was hoping you would show me how to set up one of those #@*!# Vanguard chains.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 1, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> So, you think that thing will hang with a 262XP????



I'm pretty sure it will, but it's been some time since I've ran a 262.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 1, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it Mark. Shoot me a PM with your address when you get a chance, I have a something for you.



Andy, guess what I got a line on? A Skil/Poulan! Just got to catch up with the guy. 

You got something for me? I hope its a backhoe operator and a well driver to go to my sons house so I would be then able to attend the GTG! 

Will send the PM


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 1, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Yeah,
> 
> You old buzzard, I'm feeling down in the dumps wishin' you could make it too!!!
> 
> I was hoping you would show me how to set up one of those #@*!# Vanguard chains.



Yeah I know it bites. Vanguard chains huh? I just had to sharpen one of them for a guy last nite. There not my favorite. I would have to bring a grinder to show you LOL


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 1, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Andy, guess what I got a line on? A Skil/Poulan! Just got to catch up with the guy.
> 
> You got something for me? I hope its a backhoe operator and a well driver to go to my sons house so I would be then able to attend the GTG!
> 
> Will send the PM



Sorry but I don't have that kind of cash.lol 

See you next time.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now if I can only leave it alone until Saturday...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Are we going to have one of these?...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 2, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Erick or at least I am guessing that one...
> outdoorlivin247, aka Sean
> Supercabs78 +1, aka Stephen
> Blsnelling +1, aka Brad
> ...



I'm packing up leaving around nine am, I wont be on this thing untill tonight.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 2, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I'm packing up leaving around nine am, I wont be on this thing untill tonight.



God speed Stephen! Lookin' forward to shakin' your hand!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 2, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> God speed Stephen! Lookin' forward to shakin' your hand!



Thanks.


----------



## welder15725 (Oct 2, 2009)

Add me to the list. Riding down with levi.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 2, 2009)

:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



VERY NICE!!!:love1:


Mike


----------



## gink595 (Oct 2, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



Holy Chit, Don't POP them things


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



I'm kinda thinking new avatar......:monkey:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

The way things are going I should be there by 3 or 4 tomorrow afternoon just to turn around and come back home......See you guys then...


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 2, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



Holy Cow! Where I come from, thats more than a BUMP!



Has the rain left us for a few days? I hope.

Gregg,


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 2, 2009)

Spent half the night last night and all day today sharpening chains and workin' on junks.

I finally realized how stupid I was to be sharpening chains on saws that won't half run.
Thought I would bring my 032. Didn't even figure it would start. Got it up and running but it's still slow as mole-asses in Jan.

Oh well, I'll just run youalls GOOD saws. That's what these are all about right???
Spend the day running good saws for a change!


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok My son Jake and I just went out and uprooted a sassafras tree so you all can have drink tomorrow. Root is washed and chunked up and boiling on the stove as I type.


----------



## milkman (Oct 2, 2009)

I got sorghum molasses and biscuits, but no directions.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, my daughter wants to ride along, what is the physical address? I will 
pop by for a few hours, maybe longer if she is not too bored.


----------



## super3 (Oct 2, 2009)

milkman said:


> I got sorghum molasses and biscuits, but no directions.




Check your PMs


----------



## super3 (Oct 2, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Ok My son Jake and I just went out and uprooted a sassafras tree so you all can have drink tomorrow. Root is washed and chunked up and boiling on the stove as I type.






You da man jeep!


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why isn't Woodshed going to be there???


----------



## Erick (Oct 2, 2009)

Directions sent 

All right guys about 16 hours till playtime ...

Figure everybody plan on getting here around 9:00 or 10:00 (man I hope Mike hasn't left yet ) if you get here before 9:00am you're likely to catch me in my Superman underwear. :blush:

Like I said for those who need to, my local dealer is open at 8:00am so if you get here early maybe swing in and grab a loop of square ground and a gallon or two of AV.


----------



## Erick (Oct 2, 2009)

*Racing??*

Thinking about a little (un)organized racing this trip what do you guys think???

Thinking if enough square wood makes it of maybe doing some straight class racing. You know the regular ole 0-45, 0-55, 0-65, 0-75, 0-85, 0-95, 95-< cc class kinda thing. Maybe do a dollar or two per entry two cuts hot start over wood and pay three places with a little something for the guys who provide the wood.

Then I'm thinking of maybe a "bracket" style race where even a guy with an ole Mac110 (like me) could win.

Thinking maybe setting up brackets by times with a dollar or two "qualifying" fee where you can qualify as many times as you want in as many brackets as you want (at whatever entry fee) fastest time in the bracket WITHOUT BREAKING OUT wins that "bracket". All bracket winners would then run off with a common STOCK saw (yes I am that devious ), again pay the top three places with a little something for the wood suppliers.


What do you guys think???? Anybody interested? The straight classes are just that straight classes fastest saw/operator takes the class.

The "brackets" are an anybody could win with any saw kinda thing and you could enter as many times as you like to get a better (or slower) time in any given bracket. I think it could be really fun if everybody gets into it.

Anyway headed off to get some provisions for tomorrow, I'll check in later to see what you guys think.


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

Erick said:


> Figure everybody plan on getting here around 9:00 or 10:00 *(man I hope Mike hasn't left yet )* if you get here before 9:00am you're likely to catch me in my Superman underwear. :blush:



Heck, I'm still at work......


Mike


----------



## Erick (Oct 2, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Heck, I'm still at work......
> 
> 
> Mike



 Not you Mike I meant the other Mike. 

Okay from now on for the sake of the GTG you get to be "Tri Mike", Super3 will be "Super Mike" and RMSmoparman can be "mopar Mike".  It's either that or you all get to be Darrel. 

It's kind of a running joke "Super Mike" has been known to show up at 6:00am.


----------



## super3 (Oct 2, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Heck, I'm still at work......
> 
> 
> Mike





I could be wrong............but I think he was referring to me.......naa couldn't be.


Hell I all ready left Erick,be there in a few!




















Just kiddin,I really don't want to see them superman undies!


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 2, 2009)

Erick said:


> Directions sent
> 
> All right guys about 16 hours till playtime ...
> 
> ...



i dont have chaps!?! can i use a carhart suit? im a 38x32 if anybody has any spares i would appreciate it.

ill probably be there around 7-8.... ill be the alarm clock lol
i have 17 or 18 saws loaded in the expedition may have 20 by the time i leave here (9hours 10 minutes)


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

Erick said:


> Not you Mike I meant the other Mike.
> 
> Okay from now on for the sake of the GTG you get to be "Tri Mike", Super3 will be "Super Mike" and RMSmoparman can be "mopar Mike".  It's either that or you all get to be Darrel.
> 
> It's kind of a running joke "Super Mike" has been known to show up at 6:00am.



I'm alright with Darrel.....will my brother Larry be there too??!?!!?


Mik...TriMi....Darrel


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

Erick said:


> Thinking about a little (un)organized racing this trip what do you guys think???
> 
> What do you guys think???? Anybody interested? The straight classes are just that straight classes fastest saw/operator takes the class.
> 
> The "brackets" are an anybody could win with any saw kinda thing and you could enter as many times as you like to get a better (or slower) time in any given bracket. I think it could be really fun if everybody gets into it.



Oh yeah, I'm down with that!



stihlboy said:


> ill probably be there around 7-8.... ill be the alarm clock lol



Might as well sleep in a little more and get some rest. I know I don't want to see Erick in his undies!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I know I don't want to see Erick in his undies!



Can't be any worse than Nik in a diaper...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Can't be any worse than Nik in a diaper...



I don't want to see that either:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

So coming from Louisville, would exit 19 be the correct choice? Then north?

Any teenagers going to be around for my daughter to mingle with?

I will bring a few door prizes, no saws, just my massive ego.............


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm up for a little racing. sure wish i would have ordered that durn 9 pin now. planning on being there bout 9am.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a 16 and an 18 yr old daughter Fish, which one is closer to your girls age?
Me and Andre should roll in pretty early (for us). I'm thinking 9:00 or 10:00 (pm), or is that too early?


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 2, 2009)

Erick said:


> Thinking about a little (un)organized racing this trip what do you guys think???
> 
> Thinking if enough square wood makes it of maybe doing some straight class racing. You know the regular ole 0-45, 0-55, 0-65, 0-75, 0-85, 0-95, 95-< cc class kinda thing. Maybe do a dollar or two per entry two cuts hot start over wood and pay three places with a little something for the guys who provide the wood.
> 
> ...



All that sounds like fun! I'll be in the "newbie" class for old green saws..LOL Looks like I got 250 miles ahead of me, so will get there eventually I hope. Sounds like a good time. 


Gregg,


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 2, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



I anything deserves rep., this sure does. I wish I could go, but the wife has to work, and I have to babysit. Hope you have it again next year, I will plan around it. Stay Safe!


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 2, 2009)

Fish said:


> So coming from Louisville, would exit 19 be the correct choice? Then north?
> 
> *Any teenagers going to be around for my daughter to mingle with?*
> 
> I will bring a few door prizes, no saws, just my massive ego.............



im 19 fish ........ lol


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 2, 2009)

well, I am glad I am going to finally mod my 310 tomorrow and get that 24" bar fixed and get to try out the new skip chain I got from Erick last year, look what the wife brought home today.  guess what i will be doing on Sunday 

can't wait.
leaving here around 6am.

that big one is a red oak and is 48" across, thought about leaving the trailer hooked to the truck but they both are not heavy enough for the trip.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bracket Racing?? hummmmm.

that mean i could run my wife's Mini-Boss and beat you all? :greenchainsaw:

hey Erick how about PMing a Phone number in case someone (not me of course ) get's lost??

thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

Got any 3" cants? I am to win that 60cc class, lol


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Got any 3" cants? I am to win that 60cc class, lol



HEY!!!! I res(ent)emble that comment!


----------



## ba-1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I might get to come down for awhile as I have been 
watching the radar and its is raining out a little.
Maybe to wet to harvest beans tomrrow??
I sure hope so !!


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 2, 2009)

ba-1 said:


> Well I might get to come down for awhile as I have been
> watching the radar and its is raining out a little.
> Maybe to wet to harvest beans tomrrow??
> I sure hope so !!



its too wet i can say that because with a combine in mud things can and/or will go downhill fast


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Got any 3" cants? I am to win that 60cc class, lol



can that fit my 066??????

Hey found a new definition for Mini-Bar


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 2, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> HEY!!!! I res(ent)emble that comment!





That's o.k.

I kinda resemble the saw!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 2, 2009)

I made it to Scottsburg!


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 2, 2009)

night guys see yall tomorrow


----------



## dustytools (Oct 2, 2009)

Everyone have a good time and be safe!! I will see you guys at the next one.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just got done rubbing and wrapping ribs.....Oh wait got one right here...


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nite all, see you in the a.m..............

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

Everything's loaded. I'm getting ready to hit the hay. I'm exhausted! I've got to stop by Mount *** and see Steve on the way. I'm pulling out of here about 6:00 and it's a 2 1/2 hour drive, plus what ever the detour to Mount adds.


----------



## Erick (Oct 2, 2009)

I count about 40 or so bodies here more or less counting wives and children... should be a real good time. 

I just got in from town, man I hope you guys are hungry. 

Sounds like a good fun run/race shaping up... bring you singles it's gonna be fun. 

Nik, I picked up some oatmeal for you but you're gonna have to wait till dinner to try it out.  

Still got a lot to finish up so I'm out for the night... I'll check back when I go to bed just in case.


----------



## Erick (Oct 2, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> just got done rubbing and wrapping ribs.....oh wait got one right here...



*sweeeeet!!!*


----------



## Wild Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Everything's loaded. I'm getting ready to hit the hay. I'm exhausted! I've got to stop by Mount *** and see Steve on the way. I'm pulling out of here about 6:00 and it's a 2 1/2 hour drive, plus what ever the detour to Mount adds.



Trip out to Mount is 25 minutes past Erick's, so you are looking at around an hour plus time spent there.

See you guys in the morning.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

What's the addy on your local dealer?...I would like to pick a loop of square ground just for fun...


----------



## Erick (Oct 3, 2009)

Sean, check your PMs


----------



## super3 (Oct 3, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Everyone have a good time and be safe!! I will see you guys at the next one.




You'll be missed Terry!


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 3, 2009)

Packed up and headed out.....see ya all in a bit.....

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2009)

Headin' out the door.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 3, 2009)

Out the dooooooorr......


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 3, 2009)

*Super3 made it there yet?*

I figure Mike is on his 13th cup of coffee.. And sitting in the truck after touring Ericks property already this am. LOL.
Just funnin you Mike. It is nice having you at a GTG early, as you are always willing to pitch in getting things ready to go.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 3, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Just got done rubbing and wrapping ribs.....Oh wait got one right here...


Not for nothing but I try to cook them a bit longer...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

We're still learnin' out here in Cali though, this is how we do it...






Then we mix it up with some miso, a little Japanese flavor...


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 3, 2009)

Going to pick up Andre in 1/2 an hour. See you all soon!!!
*WOOOOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Going to pick up Andre in 1/2 an hour. See you all soon!!!
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Drive it hard, I did.


----------



## Banacanin (Oct 3, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Drive it hard, I did.



Wish I was there guys, I can't wait for the pics


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2009)

Had a great visit with the guys today, my 16 year old daughter wanted to
be elsewhere, The "hunks" I promised that were there, were more like 
"chunks"........

Met with a good bunch of guys, all totally chainsaw crazy, I would have
spent the night if I was by myself....

In the future though, if Fatguy shows up, hide any cheeses, he has a 
problem there. Otherwise a great guy.

The host, and his employers, a great group of folks.

Next year I will venture up with the camper, cooler, and Favio....

My daughter did not come away empty either, Corbin slipped her his cell phone number, maybe in 13 years, they can go on a date.......


Good time, good people.......


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2009)

Fish said:


> "Met with a good bunch of guys, all totally chainsaw crazy, I would have
> spent the night if I was by myself....




Not in a gay way, mind you, well, ................

Brad and his big bar and trailer is kinda hot............


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I wanted to head down there but got a little bit intimidated when I saw that all the 'big shots/chainsaw gurus/...' are attending.
That and 'the look' my better half gave me when I mentioned it, 

Hope everybody had a great time.


----------



## DANOAM (Oct 3, 2009)

I would have liked to have gone too but I had to help Grandpa today and had a pig roast to go to tonight. I'll be going to the next one for sure. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 3, 2009)

well, just got home, and first thing first.

*a BIG THANK YOU to Erick and his wife, for their hospitality and generosity with ALL the food. GOOD eats, and GOOD time.*

Second, anyone that did not show due to the weather man? well shame on you, who knew you could get a sunburn on Oct. 3rd.  feel sorry for a few folks tomorrow when they see how red their foreheads are 

Third, Excellent group of folks, learned alot, can't wait for the next one, hopefully the wife wont be sick and i can bring her and the little one, even though she is much to old for Corbin 


oh and THANKS again to Erick for not allowing me to leave till he drilled a BIG hole in my muffler and re-tuned my 310 and fixed the 24" bar, can't wait to try it out in that 48" chunk of oak out back tomorrow.

here is one picture to get you started, dang ole dial up giving me fits loading these things.
YES, Brad did get one running.







* Brad, always the tuner *


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 3, 2009)

I counted 135 saws but i did miss one or two , so lets' just call it 135+

23 or 25 members i am guessing and a few more extras, wife's and kids.

good time...
good folk....
good place...






a little racing


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 3, 2009)

how do you know if you have * CAD* ?

you mount a vise on your tailgate to sharpen chains?







OR, you borrow someone's trailer's to haul your *19 * saws from Ohio. don't think I need to mention the name.






*Daddy's little helper*







* anyone want to buy a saw?*






* oh, and the Two-man do make some noodles!!*







bunch of folks were spending the night so there shall be MANY many more pics over the next couple days, I am sure...


* no BIG wood but Brad did his best*


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 3, 2009)

*Also like to say Thanks to the Host*

Erick you throw a great party. For those of you that did not attend.. You missed a great day of fellowship amongst chainsaw brethren.Not to mention some of outdoorlivins great ribs he slow cooked all day over an open fire.




Special note to Andy. I will up my ante to 510. my camera battery was dead when I left the house so I did not take any photos..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 3, 2009)

I was hopeing the pictures would be coming in. 

Sure wish I could have made it, but I spent my day replaceing a well, triming up a huge tulip(? )tree and general clean up at my son's new house. In and out of the rain all day also I might add. 

What can I say the kid needed help and he's pretty well alway's been there for the ole man. 

Waiting for more pics, I'm sure you all had a blast.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just rolled in the house after unloading the Jeep...I also would like to send a BIG THANK YOU to Erick and his family for the hospitality...

Sorry guys I had the camera, but never took a picture....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 3, 2009)

Fish said:


> Had a great visit with the guys today, my 16 year old daughter wanted to
> be elsewhere, The "hunks" I promised that were there, were more like
> "chunks"........
> 
> ...



Great to meet you FISH and finally put a face to the infamous reputation...

Had a great time visiting w/ old friends and meeting new ones...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 3, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> I was hopeing the pictures would be coming in.
> 
> Sure wish I could have made it, but I spent my day replaceing a well, triming up a huge tulip(? )tree and general clean up at my son's new house. In and out of the rain all day also I might add.
> 
> ...



Mark you missed a good one, but love the fact that you are a stand up guy that feels helping family is more important than fun......Catch you at the next one...


----------



## Banshee (Oct 4, 2009)

The more of the gtg'ers I go to the more I realize how great a group we have here. 

There's a lot of good people here and I'm proud to be a part of this forum. 

Thank's to Eric for a great gtg. One of the best days for chainsaws for sure. I may come back up in the Morning, if I can get way. 

Brad is one of the members on a list of members I'd like to meet and I can say he's as good a guy in person. He let me run his 090 and it's one mean SOB. 

The high point of my day was the ribs. They were that good. Best ribs I've ever had. I have to know how their made, Sean. I could have ate a whole rack of those by myself


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

First off, thanks Erick for having all of us, I had a great time! This was a great group of people! Sorry for up and leaving this morning, I wanted to get an early start but that was extreme, I think it was around 3:30....I just couldn't sleep. Well I'm home and my bed is calling.......


Mike

P.S. Brad, you forgot you puppy last night.....


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Banacanin (Oct 4, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


>



I bought a winter coat yesterday and you are all in your t-shirts. It looks like it was an amazing time


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

Korbin Breymeyer




Thanks for letting me borrow your ear muffs Kayla


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> P.S. Brad, you forgot you puppy last night.....



Don't even go there!


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

Korbin & Kayla


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## FATGUY (Oct 4, 2009)

Banacanin said:


> I bought a winter coat yesterday and you are all in your t-shirts. It looks like it was an amazing time



Funny you should mention that, Linda has a pretty nasty sunburn.


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## FATGUY (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to thank Erick and Pam for putting on one hell of a get together. The saws were great, the food was amazing and the people were the best! I'm so glad to have had the opportunity to shake hands with people I consider old friends by now. I also got to meet some people on our forum that I've wanted to meet for a long time. When the cutting was done, drank some great beer, listened to live entertainment a la Mopar Mike while we sat around a campfire. 

Erick, Pam, thank you again. 

BTW sorry about the cheese, next time I'll just have Linda fix my plate..


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 4, 2009)

As always great job on the pictures and vids chainsaw baby...Keep them coming...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

Erick and Pam, you hosted an outstanding GTG! Definately one of the best. The food was great, the saws were fun, and hanging out with fellow chainsaw lovers is always a good time.



Fish said:


> Not in a gay way, mind you, well, ................
> 
> Brad and his big bar and trailer is kinda hot............


LOL. How am I supposed to come up with a response to that? It was nice to meet you as well.



mheim1 said:


> I wanted to head down there but got a little bit intimidated when I saw that all the 'big shots/chainsaw gurus/...' are attending.
> 
> Hope everybody had a great time.


You really should have come down. It's all about having a good time and hanging out with friends of like mind.



Banshee said:


> The more of the gtg'ers I go to the more I realize how great a group we have here.
> 
> There's a lot of good people here and I'm proud to be a part of this forum.
> 
> ...


Back at you Banshee. I enjoyed meeting and talking to you as well. The ribs were a treat!



outdoorlivin247 said:


> As always great job on the pictures and vids chainsaw baby...Keep them coming...


+1. I had my camera but it didn't even come out of the truck.

Also, thanks to the ladies for keeping times and track of everything. You were great sports helping us out.


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

More pictures and videos to come in a bit. . .


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm working on a bunch of videos myself. Would you believe I didn't get a vide of the Disston? I sure hope someone else did!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5Go1QzqQb0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5Go1QzqQb0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bEKTNuRBwjE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bEKTNuRBwjE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G9R7_TplLwg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G9R7_TplLwg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjVnMH9cC7Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjVnMH9cC7Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eS1BM-TERgw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eS1BM-TERgw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSGEJfQfmtE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSGEJfQfmtE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d7wIIsifGns&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d7wIIsifGns&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7fMZGALCFzo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7fMZGALCFzo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/agLyqg1q940&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/agLyqg1q940&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9yja5_U_7Fg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9yja5_U_7Fg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eLBEz_UcRTA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eLBEz_UcRTA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Don't even go there!



He barked most of the night, keeping my two brother Darrel's and I up most of the night!!!! I think he was homesick and missing sleeping at the foot of your bed!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> He barked most of the night, keeping my two brother Darrel's and I up most of the night!!!! I think he was homesick and missing sleeping at the foot of your bed!!!!!



Shall we put him out in the doghouse?


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm working on a bunch of videos myself. Would you believe I didn't get a vide of the Disston? I sure hope someone else did!



Crystal(Chainsaw Baby) got a couple. post em later.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 4, 2009)

Erick and Pam thank you for hosting the best gtg ever.

The best thing about these gtg's is the people. We had quite a few new faces at this gtg and that's always a good thing. A great was had by all.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 4, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Special note to Andy. I will up my ante to 510. my camera battery was dead when I left the house so I did not take any photos..



LOL You're getting closer.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a good time, as usual..  What happened to the big logs? I thought there were pics of them loaded onto the trailer earlier in the thread.

Ian


----------



## stipes (Oct 4, 2009)

*Thank you all!!!*

Thank you Erick and Pam,,and everyone ,,some new I meet and some I meet before....I guess best way I can describe what kinda weekend I had,,,weekends like this is what enjoying life is all about..Good friends,,food,,and saws....Make you glad your alive...
I'll post pics tomorrow.... TY all for the other great pics so far!!!!


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 4, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> LOL You're getting closer.



Well I could not make to much of an offer seeing how my banker was on the premises. I was scared to make to good of an offer.. I had to much cash on hand that day >LOL
I tell you what running that 359 husky of Seans was impressive..Brad did a good job on it for sure.,. I know it was keeping Levi a digging for singles.. LOL
That was just a square ground LGX chain on it. Imagine what a good race chain would do for that 359.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 4, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> Crystal(Chainsaw Baby) got a couple. post em later.



hey brey how far areyou from louisville ?

if my store gets the amount i need this month then if i make enough to go to that gie expo and if you are not too far from louisville i may be able to give you a good price on that coil for that mac saw depending on the amount i bring in in the store 

i do know i need 1235.00 to cover my expenses for the month including that trip to louisville 
so it all depends on the income if i can make it to louisville or not


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pic*

I have around 120 pics when I'm done uploading I'll post a Link.


I would like to thank all for the good times.

I would also like to thank the host.


----------



## dustytools (Oct 4, 2009)

It looks like everyone had a great time!! Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## boda65 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Thanks erick!!!*

A big thanks to Erick for hosting this event! You're a good guy and have a beautiful family. It was an awesome first gtg for me. A lot of great folks and awesome saws. Some great cooks in the group as well. Also, since I was the only dufus to get stuck, a big thanks for dragging me out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm still working on the Pictures.







Here is a pic of most of us.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

*Link*

Here is a link for the Pictures

Someone let me know if it don't work.


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time, as usual..  What happened to the big logs? I thought there were pics of them loaded onto the trailer earlier in the thread.
> 
> Ian



Fatguy said he was going to drop one Sunday morning, but I thought he was
being "allegorical".....

Calvin, show up here with $1235 or so, we will have to start another thread!!!!!


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

We have over 100 pictures and about 50 videos to post so this may take a couple days. . .Levi's getting the videos ready to upload so hope to get it all on soon. Will post a link to everything


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the pics and video everyone.


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

boda65 said:


> A big thanks to Erick for hosting this event! You're a good guy and have a beautiful family. It was an awesome first gtg for me. A lot of great folks and awesome saws. Some great cooks in the group as well. Also, since I was the only dufus to get stuck, a big thanks for dragging me out.



All the way home I was trying to figure out who was driving the racecar, I'm so sorry that I didn't introduce myself to you.:blush: It's good to here you did make it out!


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

the 048 runs on the blue can, Brad thanks for the Saw.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 4, 2009)

Great pics and videos. Keep um comin. I REEEEAAAALLLY wish I could have been there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> Great pics and videos. Keep um comin. I REEEEAAAALLLY wish I could have been there.



OK, here is a pic of when NIK showed up with the MS362.

All the members went to his van, not sure if it was to see him or the saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I tell you what running that 359 husky of Seans was impressive..Brad did a good job on it for sure.,. I know it was keeping Levi a digging for singles.. LOL
> That was just a square ground LGX chain on it. Imagine what a good race chain would do for that 359.



I'm thinking I shouldn't have sold that one, lol


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

I thought this picture was great!!! Thanks supercabs for the awesome pictures!!!







Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> the 048 runs on the blue can, Brad thanks for the Saw.



That's awesome. I thought a carb cleaning might get it going. Thanks for the SXL-925. You've got a real heart of gold

BTW, do you have a link where those hotshot cans can be bought?


----------



## whitedogone (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm really not quite sure what to make of this one.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I thought this picture was great!!! Thanks supercabs for the awesome pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is cool.

This one is from Brad's two man.


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I'm really not quite sure what to make of this one.....



They don't call him "The Beast" for nothing......they are all smiling......:censored:, so am I....


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's awesome. I thought a carb cleaning might get it going. Thanks for the SXL-925. You've got a real heart of gold
> 
> BTW, do you have a link where those hotshot cans can be bought?



I'll get the name off of it and look it up.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 4, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I'm really not quite sure what to make of this one.....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=110839&d=1254681370



I bet somewone is already hard at work photoshopping that pic. Not that it really needs it.lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

There was not a long and short bar award, but he would have won both.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 4, 2009)

Me and the wife had a good time, I think she enjoyed taking times down. She said on the way home that she thought that the group was a great bunch of people. Thanks Erick for having us, it will probably be a while before I can run a chainsaw so this was a great oppurtunity to get some racing out of my system!!! I'm glad you help it in early October beautiful weather.

it was good to see old friends and meet some new ones, and to supercabs for driving as far as he did....thats dedication:greenchainsaw:

I have the times for the GTG I will post them in a seperate thread per request 

The only problem is that the saw didn't get written down with the times so feel free to speak up which saw ran what time, if you can remember


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> They don't call him "The Beast" for nothing......they are all smiling......:censored:, so am I....
> 
> 
> Mike



I was wondering why he had all of those c-notes tucked in his thong.

I was at the event with my daughter, so we stayed with the kids.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

Fish said:


> I was wondering why he had all of those c-notes tucked in his thong.
> 
> I was at the event with my daughter, so we stayed with the kids.......



I was glad you was there at least got to say HI.


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Me and the wife had a good time, I think she enjoyed taking times down. She said on the way home that she thought that the group was a great bunch of people. Thanks Erick for having us, it will probably be a while before I can run a chainsaw so this was a great oppurtunity to get some racing out of my system!!! I'm glad you help it in early October beautiful weather.
> 
> it was good to see old friends and meet some new ones, and to supercabs for driving as far as he did....thats dedication:greenchainsaw:
> 
> ...



I did notice that the little Ryobi went through the log faster than the Stihls,
I just figured it was the sharpening technique......


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

You know your in good company when the guys "behind" you watch your back ha ha ha


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 4, 2009)

I just got done renaming 66 videos. now just to get to town to upload them.


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> I just got done renaming 66 videos. now just to get to town to upload them.



66 videos??? That's it?!?!?!? WOW!!!


Mike


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok you guys tell everyone what the heck he's doin in this picture.....anything goes.... ha ha ha


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Shall we put him out in the doghouse?



thanks guys :censored::censored:

i had fun


----------



## gink595 (Oct 4, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


> Ok, you all can cast your vote on what the heck he is doing here....anything goes....ha ha ha



It looks like he is deep sea fishing casting out


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

This shot was taken just after Brad sent that cookie flying!


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> This shot was taken just after Brad sent that cookie flying!



hey thanks for the 041 trade deal i love it


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> This shot was taken just after Brad sent that cookie flying!



That was scary indeed. That would have been stitches in the emergency room, at a *minimum*!


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok you guys, notice how Brad's and my faces are both in shock of what just happened, but Levi's is like "WOO HOO THAT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME!" 


supercabs78 said:


> This shot was taken just after Brad sent that cookie flying!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


> Ok you guys, notice how Brad's and my faces are both in shock of what just happened, but Levi's is like "WOO HOO THAT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME!"



I bet that thing flew 75-100'!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


> Ok you guys, notice how Brad's and my faces are both in shock of what just happened, but Levi's is like "WOO HOO THAT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME!"



You hit the nail on the Head.


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

Going to town now to upload some videos. . .the boss told me to let you guys know


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey brad...
http://www.grainger.com/1/3/sure-shot-hand-tools

i have one over here if you want it


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


> Ok you guys, notice how Brad's and my faces are both in shock of what just happened, but Levi's is like "WOO HOO THAT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME!"



I'm with both of you, it was freakin awesome, but it could have been really bad too!!!! WOW, did that sucker fly!!!! The worst thing is that she didn't have a clue as to what just happened!!!:jawdrop:


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok here is the story, my wife said one of the other wives asked if she was going to run a saw. She said hell no if I show my husband I can run a saw here, he will have me cutting wood at home.

When she told me that on the way home I laughed till my side hurt.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> Hey brad...
> http://www.grainger.com/1/3/sure-shot-hand-tools
> 
> i have one over here if you want it



Thanks for the link Fred.


----------



## whitedogone (Oct 4, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Me and the wife had a good time, I think she enjoyed taking times down. She said on the way home that she thought that the group was a great bunch of people. Thanks Erick for having us, it will probably be a while before I can run a chainsaw so this was a great oppurtunity to get some racing out of my system!!! I'm glad you help it in early October beautiful weather.
> 
> it was good to see old friends and meet some new ones, and to supercabs for driving as far as he did....thats dedication:greenchainsaw:
> 
> ...



I take it you didn't stop in Kokomo :monkey:


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for the link Fred.



any time brad. p.s. you missed it one of the members made a cant on site at erick's today. man i cant believe i got 3 041av's this week


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 4, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> any time brad. p.s. you missed it one of the members made a cant on site at erick's today. man i cant believe i got 3 041av's this week



That would have been Jesse I assume......


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> any time brad. p.s. you missed it one of the members made a cant on site at erick's today. man i cant believe i got 3 041av's this week



Gink milled one at EricJeepers in the Spring.


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> That would have been Jesse I assume......
> 
> 
> Mike



drives a white silverado?


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Gink milled one at EricJeepers in the Spring.



its fun to watch..... hey im catching up to you in saw count i have 20 today
by the next gtg i should have over 30. i might get a few tomorrow


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm thinking I shouldn't have sold that one, lol



So what were the port timing #'s?....:monkey:


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 4, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> That would have been Jesse I assume......
> 
> 
> Mike



Yep, Jesse demonstrated the Grandburg Mini-Mill quite well! I was impressed!
Job well done! 







Gregg,


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

was going to insert all the vids into posts here, but instead here is a link to the album http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/Ericks GTG 09/
Have fun watching all 63 videos. Compliments of Levi and myself


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me. Just takes me to the home page.


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

Brad. . .the link is correct now. . .take a look
http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/w...ks GTG 09/


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to thank our hosts for this GTG, Erick & Pam. Like others have said, I had a Great! time. A better group of people couldn't be found. This was my first time at one of these, and won't be my last! I enjoyed meeting all of you.
If someone is on the fence, about deciding to go to a GTG, by all means GO!
I think I heard someone say, there was something like 135 saws there! If ya can't find one in a flavor or model in that line up that tickles your fancy, theres something wrong!

Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


> Brad and Sean. . .the link is correct now. . .take a look



Thanks


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 4, 2009)

63 videos:jawdrop: thank you for taking the time to edit and post them.:yourock:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 4, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> 63 videos:jawdrop:



i know.... crystal was busy filming! I started editing, and didn't realize all the things I had missed!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 4, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> 63 videos:jawdrop: thank you for taking the time to edit and post them.:yourock:



:agree2::yourock:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay, who's having the next one...:yoyo:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 4, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Okay, who's having the next one...:yoyo:



+1:hmm3grin2orange: there's one in iowa next weekend...


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 4, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I take it you didn't stop in Kokomo :monkey:


Heck, theres no need to go to Kokomo! You've got the group dancer right here! Get a couple drinks in him and he'll do any dance you want. . . ha ha ha


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

you guys rock! thanks to erick and his family for the best gtg experience i have ever had. im still laughing about the cheese nik


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 4, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Okay, who's having the next one...:yoyo:



i might have one here soon so ill keep you guys posted


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> 63 videos:jawdrop: thank you for taking the time to edit and post them.:yourock:


+100. Thanks a lot. I love taking and posting pics and vids. But there's just too much to do, lol.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 5, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> +1:hmm3grin2orange: there's one in iowa next weekend...



You are trying to get me in trouble...:monkey:...So what day is it?...


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 5, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> That was just a square ground LGX chain on it. Imagine what a good race chain would do for that 359.


I thought that LGX was round ground. Maybe your thinking of CL, it's square ground. Coincidentally I just put a loop on my 359 (square ground) but haven't done too much cutting with it yet. My 359 is not snellerized, Brad only wiped his nose on it before he sold it to me.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 5, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


>



A really bad golf swing? 

Ian


----------



## spacemule (Oct 5, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> A really bad golf swing?
> 
> Ian



Nah, I'd bet fish is just out of the right side of that shot.


----------



## super3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Erick & Pam,had a great time. Good seeing everyone once again and meeting Fish,Boda,Supercabs,OhioGregg, & you too Darrel.

I don't remember all that wanted the bean recipe,pm me and i'll send it.


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 5, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> I thought that LGX was round ground. Maybe your thinking of CL, it's square ground. Coincidentally I just put a loop on my 359 (square ground) but haven't done too much cutting with it yet. My 359 is not snellerized, Brad only wiped his nose on it before he sold it to me.



No it is LGX I had it dropped shipped to a really nice guy and he ran it through his silvey for me..Made it a LGX square grind.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> No it is LGX I had it dropped shipped to a really nice guy and he ran it through his silvey for me..Made it a LGX square grind.


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 5, 2009)

super3 said:


> Thanks Erick & Pam,had a great time. Good seeing everyone once again and meeting Fish,Boda,Supercabs,OhioGregg, & you too Darrel.
> 
> I don't remember all that wanted the bean recipe,pm me and i'll send it.



LOL!!! I never did see Larry....


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSGEJfQfmtE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSGEJfQfmtE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

HA HA HA....I love it. Hey Brad, how many drive links did it end up taking?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> HA HA HA....I love it. Hey Brad, how many drive links did it end up taking?



A whopping 32 DLs of 3/8. I could barely get it on the grinder after spinning it up


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2009)

Well guys it looks like ya'll had a blast...wish I could had been there.


----------



## stipes (Oct 5, 2009)

*GTG Pics..*

What a great weekend!!!


----------



## stipes (Oct 5, 2009)

*More pics.*


----------



## super3 (Oct 5, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> LOL!!! I never did see Larry....
> 
> 
> Mike



Me neither


----------



## gink595 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Results*

Andy I can't remeber if when you ran your 372 if it was still the 9x9 cant or if it had been switched to the 10x10 cant, wife couldn't remember either. Maybe you do!!!




Erick's 2009 GTG RACING RESULTS

9X9 basswood
0-45cc
*1) Stephen (supercabs) 3.94*
2)Jacob (ericjeepers son) 4.57
3) Erick 6.81

46-55cc
*1) Frank (gink) 1.94 5100*
2) Gink 2.0 5100
3) Gink 2.03 5100
4) Gink 2.07 5100
5) Brad 2.12 346
6) Ericjeeper 2.12 346
7) Brad 2.16 026/260??
8) Ericjeeper 2.22 346
9) EJ 2.31 346
10)EJ 2.87 346

56-65cc

*1) Levi 1.66 361*
2) Levi 1.69 361
3) Ericjeeper 1.78 (saw???)
4) Levi 1.84 361
5) Blsnelling1.97 (saw???)
6) Nik (fatguy) 2.09 (saw???)
7) Brad 2.12 (saw???)
8) Nik 2.16 (saw???)
9) Mike Super3 2.16 262
10) Brad 2.19 (saw???)
11) Andyshine 2.29 (saw???)
12) Nik 2.31 (saw???)
13) Nik 2.47 (saw???)
14) Andy 2.58 (saw???)
15) Mike Super3 2.72 262
16) Jeeper 2.81 (saw???)
17) Tri955 3.06 2153
18) Andy 3.07 (saw???)
19) tri955 3.10 2153
20) Supercabs 3.40 (saw???)


66-75cc

*1) Andyshine 1.47 7900*
2) Andy 1.47 7900
3) Andy 1.50 372
4) Brad 1.53 (saw???)
5) Andy 1.56 372
6) Brad 1.62 (saw???)
7) Brad 1.78 (saw???)
8) Brad 1.91 (saw???)
9) Brad 1.97 (saw???)
10) Brad 2.00 (saw???)
11) Tri955 2.34 (saw???)
12) Tri 2.37 (saw???)
13) Tri 2.46 (saw???)
14) Tri 2.50 (saw???)
15) Stephen 2.66 (saw???)
16) Stephen 2.97 (saw???)
17) Stephen 3.12 (saw???)
18) Owen 3.22 441
19) Bansee 3.28 (saw???)
20) Stephen 3.29 (saw???)
21) Gregg 3.33 (saw???)
22) Banshee 3.47 (saw???)

86-95cc 10x10

*1) Levi 1.68 660 piped*
2)levi 1.78 660
3) Levi 1.78 660
4) Erick 1.87 (saw???)
5) Brad 2.24 (saw???)
6) brad 2.35 (saw???)

96-105cc 10x10

*1) Brad 1.88 066 BB*
2) Brad 1.93 066BB
3) Banshee 3.15 (saw???)


106+ 10x10

*1) Brad 1.40 084*
2) Brad 1.47 084
3) Erick 3.35 (saw???)
4) Scott 3.21 880
5) Frank 3.60 880


----------



## stipes (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pics..*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Andy I can't remeber if when you ran your 372 if it was still the 9x9 cant or if it had been switched to the 10x10 cant, wife couldn't remember either. Maybe you do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a saw for that class not sure where it should be.


----------



## stipes (Oct 5, 2009)

*Frank....*



gink595 said:


> Andy I can't remeber if when you ran your 372 if it was still the 9x9 cant or if it had been switched to the 10x10 cant, wife couldn't remember either. Maybe you do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What impressed me was you making the cut up and down within 2 inches with the old pioneer...That was fun,,,but so hard to do!!!!


----------



## gink595 (Oct 5, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I don't have a saw for that class not sure where it should be.



LOL, Thats why you weren't around to collect the cash. Your name was put down with a time in it, maybe the wife accidently wrote the wrong name


----------



## gink595 (Oct 5, 2009)

stipes said:


> What impressed me was you making the cut up and down within 2 inches with the old pioneer...That was fun,,,but so hard to do!!!!



LOL, that old Pioneer runs good and beat alot of newer saws. I couldn't believe it won it's class Wait till I find a race chian for it:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stipes (Oct 5, 2009)

*Lol!!!!*



supercabs78 said:


> This shot was taken just after Brad sent that cookie flying!



I got that cookie in my garage and gonna frame it...Mike went over and handed it to Kim,,for her to take home...I never seen one go that fast and far before....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't see the 76-85cc class.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

My 56-65cc saw was a 361BB (65cc). Levis 361 was piped. What saw did EricJeepers run?

My only 66-75cc saw was the 372BB (75cc).

My 76-85cc saw, for which the times aren't listed, where a 440/460 (76cc) and a 460 (76cc).

My 86-95cc saw was a 390XPG (88cc).


----------



## stipes (Oct 5, 2009)

*Somemore pics..*


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My 56-65cc saw was a 361BB. Ginks 361 was piped. What saw did EricJeepers run?
> 
> My only 66-75cc saw was the 372BB.
> 
> ...



Eric ran my 359 w/ round ground first then we changed it to square...He ran it 3 time on the square chain and took a full second off of the round...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Eric ran my 359 w/ round ground first then we changed it to square...He ran it 3 time on the square chain and took a full second off of the round...



I guess I did do something right in that saw. It's beating a 65cc 361 with a 044 carb. Perhaps it's time to go back in and visit that BB cylinder


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I guess I did do something right in that saw. It's beating a 65cc 361 with a 044 carb. Perhaps it's time to go back in and visit that BB cylinder



Heck I am thinking of building a pipe for it...I just have no idea where to start......I don't have a degree wheel or anything...Maybe I could just make up some #'s and see how that works...LOL


----------



## super3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know i'll miss a few so help me out here guys

front
RMS61Moparman& wife,Breymeyerfam & Korbin, Steve Mount (sitting )

1st row,
Stihlboy,Brads' BIL,blsnelling,ericjeeper,Andyshine77,super3,Booker( Mount ),headleyj,Fish

2nd row,
Scott(ginks buddy),Banshee,Fatguy,Darrel(TRI955),Erick,WILDKNIGHT,Stipes,Supercabs78,Jake(jeppers son),Boda65,OhioGregg,DSM382,outdoorlivin247,gink595


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

super3 said:


> I know i'll miss a few so help me out here guys
> 
> front
> RMS61Moparman& wife,Breymeyerfam & Caleb, Steve Mount (sitting )
> ...



I think you nailed it! I know I couldn't have done that.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 5, 2009)

super3 said:


> I know i'll miss a few so help me out here guys


dang, not only can you make a pot of beans, you have a better memory then I


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 5, 2009)

super3 said:


> I know i'll miss a few so help me out here guys
> 
> front
> RMS61Moparman& wife,Breymeyerfam & Caleb, Steve Mount (sitting )
> ...



The ? by fish is headleyj and Levi and Crystal son is Korbin...


----------



## stipes (Oct 5, 2009)

*Post the rest of the pics. tomorrow...*

Kinda gettin tired....Didnt get about 3 hours sleep before work last night,,but it was worth it..........
I milled with the mini mill yesterday,,and I applogise to some that wanted to see how it worked,,but so much else was goin on...Seems like time just goes by way too fast...
Was happy to see alot of the wives came along...I hope they had as good a time as Kim did..She said for now on,,I'm goin to all the GTG you go too,,and we wanna have one here oneday ... 
Thanks again to Erick and Pam ,,and everyone I meet...I had a great time and thank you all........... Jesse..


----------



## Erick (Oct 5, 2009)

*The Infamous "Cookie Incident" Caught on Video*



supercabs78 said:


> This shot was taken just after Brad sent that cookie flying!





blsnelling said:


> That was scary indeed. That would have been stitches in the emergency room, at a *minimum*!





chainsaw baby said:


> Ok you guys, notice how Brad's and my faces are both in shock of what just happened, but Levi's is like "WOO HOO THAT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME!"





blsnelling said:


> I bet that thing flew 75-100'!!





stipes said:


> I got that cookie in my garage and gonna frame it...Mike went over and handed it to Kim,,for her to take home...I never seen one go that fast and far before....



For those of you who are sitting there wondering what happened......

<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8oxfgV02c2k&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8oxfgV02c2k&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>

What you can't see on the video is that cookie doing Mach-2 right past Kim's head who was standing a good 30 or 40ft away. 

Man I'm glad that thing didn't hit anybody. 

The wife has a ton more vids and pics just gotta get them all loaded up.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. I wasn't even on the throttle when it threw it!


----------



## Erick (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who came and made this thing a big success. 

I had a lot of fun doing this and it was nice to sit around the fire and get to know everybody and listen to Mike play guitar and sing. If you didn't come or didn't stay you really missed out.


<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TDciDUZZBmo&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TDciDUZZBmo&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2009)

Who asked me about a Husky 41 piston?


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 5, 2009)

*The stephen listed in the 0-45 cc class*

Is Stephen Mount.

Plus the times listed in the 46-55 cc class.. a few of those 346 times of mine were actually on Brad Snelling saw.
Yes it was Seans 359 in the 56-65 cc class.


----------



## super3 (Oct 5, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The ? by fish is headleyj and Levi and Crystal son is Korbin...




Thanks Sean, I fixed it.


----------



## RNeurath (Oct 5, 2009)

Well it was great to meet everybody,even though I couldn't stay long enough to make the team photo (I was the old drunk on the motorbike
pestering everyone about how my 5100 was tuned)Had to sneak out to be there at all.
Anyway thanks a lot Erick.Great to see everyone's face and way to go Gink for the good showing with the Dolmar.Ron


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 5, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Andy I can't remeber if when you ran your 372 if it was still the 9x9 cant or if it had been switched to the 10x10 cant, wife couldn't remember either. Maybe you do!!!



It was the same cant the 7900 ran in, so I guess it was the 9x9. My 60cc saw was the new 362. Thanks for the times.


----------



## headleyj (Oct 6, 2009)

Man I can't tell ya how awesome this GTG was. I wasn't sure what to expect...I wasn't disappointed! 

Sean - that 359 is awesome - yeah hang on to that one...

Thanks to everyone for letting me run their saws, that's the absolute best thing ever.....ok maybe not EVER, but you get the point.

Erick and Co. - awesome job, awesome food and fantastic set-up, can't thank you enough.

Thanks again to everyone - I met a ton of great people, got great advice and learned a ton. Next time the wife and kiddo will be there for sure!

I would have responded earlier, but I was off Mon and site/ server was down earlier today.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Who asked me about a Husky 41 piston?



I had asked about that piston.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> I had asked about that piston.



Got one PM me your addy. It was in the box of left over goodies Baileys sent to the last GTG.


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Got one PM me your addy. It was in the box of left over goodies Baileys sent to the last GTG.



you forgot ericks mufflers.


did he tell you i gave him a muffler for his 166


----------



## Erick (Oct 6, 2009)

Here we go fellas, trying to break the videos down by class. Just got the two done so far, it's a lot of shi... er... stuff to sift through.  

Probably finish up the rest tomorrow. Enjoy!!

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVR0wb2x89g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVR0wb2x89g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Erick (Oct 6, 2009)

This ones still processing should be live in a few minutes. 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PzaSutloX5I&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PzaSutloX5I&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 6, 2009)

DANG!!!!!

That was a GREAT weekend!

Sure hope the government doesn't find out how much fun a GTG is.
They would tax the hell out of 'em.



Hey Erick......and Pam.........:yourock::yourock::yourock::yourock::yourock:


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

Erick said:


> Here we go fellas, trying to break the videos down by class. Just got the two done so far, it's a lot of shi... er... stuff to sift through.
> 
> Probably finish up the rest tomorrow. Enjoy!!
> 
> <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVR0wb2x89g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVR0wb2x89g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>



Erick, Great job on the videos, hopefully you will have it again next year. I WILL be there.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Erick. That's a lot of work to put those together. We appreciate it.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree, thanks Erick!! Now I have to put the stopwatch away and get some sleep


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*More pics..*

Wanted to post them yesterday....


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*more..*


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*More..*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the pictures and videos guys. I am still talking about this GTG, my family members are getting tired of hearing about it.


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Somemore...*


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*a few more...*


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*More....*


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Almost done....*


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Almost 10 left to go...*


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Last ones..*


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Hope ya'll liked the pics..*

Sorry they was kinda large but didnt know how to make em smaller....
I enjoyed everyone ,and thanks for always makin me feel welcome.....I sure look forward to the next one!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2009)

Stipes, thanks for the bars and chains. Supercaps, thanks for the two Homelites. I hope you enjoy your new toy.

BTW, I found the Sure Shot cans at Graingers for <$30. I've got a Graingers real close here too.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 7, 2009)

stipes said:


> Sorry they was kinda large but didnt know how to make em smaller....
> I enjoyed everyone ,and thanks for always makin me feel welcome.....I sure look forward to the next one!!!!!



I heard I missed out on you making a cant with the Mini Mill Sunday. Next time I WILL bring the Alaskan


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Enjoyed Mike's playing for us...*



Erick said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who came and made this thing a big success.
> 
> I had a lot of fun doing this and it was nice to sit around the fire and get to know everybody and listen to Mike play guitar and sing. If you didn't come or didn't stay you really missed out.
> 
> ...


 
Wish I could play at least sing like he can....It was fun sittin around the fire,,and listening to Mike playing,,,and Niks stories of all he went tru.....Nik,,never laughted so hard in so long....


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Sounds great Bro!!!*



gink595 said:


> I heard I missed out on you making a cant with the Mini Mill Sunday. Next time I WILL bring the Alaskan



I wished I had the alaskan for the first cut,,but it went pretty good with the mini mill...Grabbed a couple of square cants that been cut,,screwed em on each ends,,and then my board on top of them then ripped the side down,,went alot easyer after that.....


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 7, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

This is a great pic. Future chainsaw nuts! Its great to see whole families involved.


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Your so welcome Brad...*



blsnelling said:


> Stipes, thanks for the bars and chains. Supercaps, thanks for the two Homelites. I hope you enjoy your new toy.
> 
> BTW, I found the Sure Shot cans at Graingers for <$30. I've got a Graingers real close here too.



I screwed up when I bought the .404 bar and chain...I was lucky when I found the 28 inch 3/8ths for my Mcc. last week..Shame I had to drive all the was to Somerset Ky. (over a hour and ahalf away)for it,,and it was their last one that been sitting for along time they said...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2009)

stipes said:


> I screwed up when I bought the .404 bar and chain...I was lucky when I found the 28 inch 3/8ths for my Mcc. last week..Shame I had to drive all the was to Somerset Ky. (over a hour and ahalf away)for it,,and it was their last one that been sitting for along time they said...



Do you know what brand that .404 chain is?


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*It's a Mcc. chain....*



blsnelling said:


> Do you know what brand that .404 chain is?



I think Oregon made them for Mcc...Brad,,,I found the links in my glove box yesterday,,I knew I would forget something,,,send em tomorrow,,,just I dont have the drivers or cutters....I think thats for a 24 inch bar....


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the great pics, Stipes! I like em big, easy for us old guys to see um. LOL Was glad to meet and talk with you and Gink595, a couple of fellow cant makers. 
I posted a pic couple days ago of you running the mini-mill Stipes, for those that weren't there sunday!

Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2009)

stipes said:


> I think Oregon made them for Mcc...Brad,,,I found the links in my glove box yesterday,,I knew I would forget something,,,send em tomorrow,,,just I dont have the drivers or cutters....I think thats for a 24 inch bar....



Maybe I can match it up with an Oregon chain and add some links to it.


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Thanks Gregg!!!*



OhioGregg said:


> Thanks for all the great pics, Stipes! I like em big, easy for us old guys to see um. LOL Was glad to meet and talk with you and Gink595, a couple of fellow cant makers.
> I posted a pic couple days ago of you running the mini-mill Stipes, for those that weren't there sunday!
> 
> Gregg,



I'll prb. start millin hard and heavy in a few weeks....Right now I got all my logs next to my tree stand,,and gonna wait till blackpower weekend is over with on the 17-18th...I'm all most outta dryed boards!!
Glad to have meet you,,and hope to see you again....


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*The links here..*



blsnelling said:


> Maybe I can match it up with an Oregon chain and add some links to it.



They had to order them frm Oregon...The issue here ,,was they couldnt get the drivers and cutters...I think that was the straw that broke the camels back and why I gave up.... You wont believe how big a issue it was to at least find any links...Every shop I went to they would say *what size* like they thought I was messing with em,,,or soon as I said for a .404 chain they would cut me off and say,,no,,cant help you at all....
One place that was a Mcc. dealer in the 60's tru the early 80's here,,my friend worked for them and they moved to a new place last year and trew away all the Mcc. parts,,chains,,all in a dumpster,,and wouldnt let him have anything....New old stock.....Pretty sad......


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 7, 2009)

Heres a little video of Stipes & Mini Mill from Sunday 

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid48.photobucket.com/albums/f201/Gregg500/100_0030.flv">

Gregg,


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Thanks Gregg!!!*

Wow..I didnt think anyone was makin a vid. of me doin that....At least I had the lid on my tool box closed....I learned the first time I milled with it near by...LOL!! Thanks again Gregg...That shows how the mini mill works....With the Alaskan mill it's a must!!!!!


----------



## gink595 (Oct 7, 2009)

Fish, if you brought the bar tip lubers, thanks a bunch for those. I was just getting ready to order some. Now I have enough for quite some time


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 7, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Fish, if you brought the bar tip lubers, thanks a bunch for those. I was just getting ready to order some. Now I have enough for quite some time



Your welcome...Oh wait I'm not FISH...

I brought them...Picked the whole box up on an auction w/ 3 brand new plastic wedges for $2.50...I took the wedges and a couple of the grease guns and brought the rest down to give away...Glad somebody can use them...


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 7, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Fish, if you brought the bar tip lubers, thanks a bunch for those. I was just getting ready to order some. Now I have enough for quite some time



sean brought those(outdoorlivin247)


----------



## gink595 (Oct 7, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Your welcome...Oh wait I'm not FISH...
> 
> I brought them...Picked the whole box up on an auction w/ 3 brand new plastic wedges for $2.50...I took the wedges and a couple of the grease guns and brought the rest down to give away...Glad somebody can use them...



LOL, I thought Fish did becasue there was some CD's or something right by them that had his name on em.

Well thanks Sean, they will come in very handy for the new bars I just got. You got a deal on them for sure.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Yes...TY Frank for mentionin that!!!*



gink595 said:


> Fish, if you brought the bar tip lubers, thanks a bunch for those. I was just getting ready to order some. Now I have enough for quite some time



I'm so glad I got to meet Fish,,and his other half....They are two wonderful people in person....First time he came up to me and meet me,,I was kinda shocked....I was thinkin fish was a small dude ,,but he's a hellofa man,,,and a good heart....He was all smiles here,,and he meet me and shook my hand and he's has a heart of gold...I know sometimes his post might be blunt,,but you gotta meet him in person...


----------



## stipes (Oct 7, 2009)

*TY Sean!!!!*



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Your welcome...Oh wait I'm not FISH...
> 
> I brought them...Picked the whole box up on an auction w/ 3 brand new plastic wedges for $2.50...I took the wedges and a couple of the grease guns and brought the rest down to give away...Glad somebody can use them...



I didnt get one cause I already have one...I thought that was so neat.....$2.50 for them all,,but the folks that needed em and had a smile was worth more than $2.50.... Thank you Sean!!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 7, 2009)

stipes said:


> I'm so glad I got to meet Fish,,and his other half....They are two wonderful people in person....First time he came up to me and meet me,,I was kinda shocked....I was thinkin fish was a small dude ,,but he's a hellofa man,,,and a good heart....He was all smiles here,,and he meet me and shook my hand and he's has a heart of gold...I know sometimes his post might be blunt,,but you gotta meet him in person...



I totally agree!!! Fish was not what I expected, well, I guess that goes for most of the guys that I meet last weekend!!! Fish is good in my book though!!


Mike


----------



## chainsaw baby (Oct 7, 2009)

All of our pictures from the gtg

http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/Ericks Fall 2009 GTG-Pictures/


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2009)

chainsaw baby said:


> All of our pictures from the gtg
> 
> http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/Ericks Fall 2009 GTG-Pictures/



Thanks again. BTW, you already increminated Levi with your comments about his dancing. You might as well humiliate him, and humor us at the same time. Spill the beans!


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks again. BTW, you already increminated Levi with your comments about his dancing. You might as well humiliate him, and humor us at the same time. Spill the beans!



if your refering to the pic where it looked like i was casting like frank said, I was scooting that log forward with my knee, but i have no clue what I was doing with my hands!


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 7, 2010)

*Just a little bump*

This thread right here folks.. Is what AS is all about.. Good friends.. Good times. and a few good saws..


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2010)

ericjeeper said:


> this thread right here folks.. Is what as is all about.. Good friends.. Good times. And a few good saws..



+1000!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 7, 2010)

:agree2: that was awesome, met a lot of awesome people and got to see some friends.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree, 100% it was a great gtg.


----------



## DANOAM (Feb 8, 2010)

I want to go to the next GTG. I don't have much to bring but I really want to meet some of you guys and have a good time


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 8, 2010)

DANOAM said:


> I want to go to the next GTG. I don't have much to bring but I really want to meet some of you guys and have a good time



all you need to bring is yourself! BTW, where in Cinci are you?


----------



## DANOAM (Feb 8, 2010)

West side of town. Delhi actually


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 8, 2010)

Andyshine77 and I both live in Delhi. He's by the river, I'm by Embshoff park. We should get together some time!


----------



## stipes (Feb 8, 2010)

*Bump on this too....*



ericjeeper said:


> This thread right here folks.. Is what AS is all about.. Good friends.. Good times. and a few good saws..


 Thats for sure.....Me,,,to have so many people that made me feel so welcome....
The last few days kinda bothered me with all the bickering,,,slammin on others,,but Nick said something too,,and forgive me Brother if I wanna quot ya on this,,he said ,gotta be the weather winter,,and everyone pent up....
Chainsaw Baby's pic's she has taken in the GTG's I been too says alot....You ever go to a GTG,,it isnt a who's saw what model,,type is great...You will see alll types of saws,,and the best thing about her pics,,you can see everyone is having a wondefull time...The two I been to...Eric,,,and Erick's,,,I'm the type of person that is shy about going to ones home,,but they both had their GTG's and you get there you get relaxed,,and start talkin with people you see online here and start getting acquainted.......The saws start firing up and everyone is makin cookies in a log,,,you dont hear anything bad,,,no dissin anyone of what type saw they have,,,heck,,it was just damn good fun seein someone cut and enjoying themselves,,and me being a shy type it gave me the guts to start to join right on in....I got to see and run alot of saws I always hear about on here....Thats the funny thing about the GTG...You dont have to ask anyone if I can run your saw,,they would see you come next to them and hand you their saw and say,,here,,,try this,,get you some of this....
The food,,,man,,,always awesome.....How can you thank someone,,and their spouse so much for the wonderfull food,,,and if you was hungry after a GTG,,,thats your falt.....They want you to be happy and have a goodday,,,and I hope they know I always appreciated it.......
I meet alot of good people on AS but when you met em in person at a GTG....You'll never forget.....
Danoam said,,, *I want to go to the next GTG. I don't have much to bring but I really want to meet some of you guys and have a good time * Well, he should just bring himself....Too many people I met that always wanna help others,,he would get hooked and want more and more GTG's....


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope to be able to make a GTG this spring if they have one. I would like to meet everyone.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 8, 2010)

stipes said:


> Thats for sure.....Me,,,to have so many people that made me feel so welcome....
> The last few days kinda bothered me with all the bickering,,,slammin on others,,but Nick said something too,,and forgive me Brother if I wanna quot ya on this,,he said ,gotta be the weather winter,,and everyone pent up....
> Chainsaw Baby's pic's she has taken in the GTG's I been too says alot....You ever go to a GTG,,it isnt a who's saw what model,,type is great...You will see alll types of saws,,and the best thing about her pics,,you can see everyone is having a wondefull time...The two I been to...Eric,,,and Erick's,,,I'm the type of person that is shy about going to ones home,,but they both had their GTG's and you get there you get relaxed,,and start talkin with people you see online here and start getting acquainted.......The saws start firing up and everyone is makin cookies in a log,,,you dont hear anything bad,,,no dissin anyone of what type saw they have,,,heck,,it was just damn good fun seein someone cut and enjoying themselves,,and me being a shy type it gave me the guts to start to join right on in....I got to see and run alot of saws I always hear about on here....Thats the funny thing about the GTG...You dont have to ask anyone if I can run your saw,,they would see you come next to them and hand you their saw and say,,here,,,try this,,get you some of this....
> The food,,,man,,,always awesome.....How can you thank someone,,and their spouse so much for the wonderfull food,,,and if you was hungry after a GTG,,,thats your falt.....They want you to be happy and have a goodday,,,and I hope they know I always appreciated it.......
> ...



:agree2: 100% A lot gets left up to interpretation in the written word. I've yet to meet a nasty person at a gtg, meeting someone in person gives you a completely different prescriptive than it does on a forum.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 8, 2010)

stipes said:


> Thats for sure.....Me,,,to have so many people that made me feel so welcome....
> The last few days kinda bothered me with all the bickering,,,slammin on others,,but Nick said something too,,and forgive me Brother if I wanna quot ya on this,,he said ,gotta be the weather winter,,and everyone pent up....
> Chainsaw Baby's pic's she has taken in the GTG's I been too says alot....You ever go to a GTG,,it isnt a who's saw what model,,type is great...You will see alll types of saws,,and the best thing about her pics,,you can see everyone is having a wondefull time...The two I been to...Eric,,,and Erick's,,,I'm the type of person that is shy about going to ones home,,but they both had their GTG's and you get there you get relaxed,,and start talkin with people you see online here and start getting acquainted.......The saws start firing up and everyone is makin cookies in a log,,,you dont hear anything bad,,,no dissin anyone of what type saw they have,,,heck,,it was just damn good fun seein someone cut and enjoying themselves,,and me being a shy type it gave me the guts to start to join right on in....I got to see and run alot of saws I always hear about on here....Thats the funny thing about the GTG...You dont have to ask anyone if I can run your saw,,they would see you come next to them and hand you their saw and say,,here,,,try this,,get you some of this....
> The food,,,man,,,always awesome.....How can you thank someone,,and their spouse so much for the wonderfull food,,,and if you was hungry after a GTG,,,thats your falt.....They want you to be happy and have a goodday,,,and I hope they know I always appreciated it.......
> ...





Andyshine77 said:


> :agree2: 100% A lot gets left up to interpretation in the written word. I've yet to meet a nasty person at a gtg, meeting someone in person gives you a completely different prescriptive than it does on a forum.



I agree with both of you!! I had a long drive but it was worth it and would be there again in a heartbeat! All you need to do is just bring yourself, there will be plenty of saws to run!

I've seen a few guys getting beat up on here the past few days that I don't think deserve it. If you were ever to meet all these guys in person alot of this high school bickering would fade away, I'm happy to call all of you my friends!


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I agree with both of you!! I had a long drive but it was worth it and would be there again in a heartbeat! All you need to do is just bring yourself, there will be plenty of saws to run!
> 
> I've seen a few guys getting beat up on here the past few days that I don't think deserve it. If you were ever to meet all these guys in person alot of this high school bickering would fade away, I'm happy to call all of you my friends!
> 
> ...



+1 
that's been my contention all along. People are a lot more reasonable when they can look each other in the eye.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 8, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> +1
> that's been my contention all along. People are a lot more reasonable when they can look each other in the eye.



Who the hell, in their right mind, is gonna argue with you in person?!?!?! 


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 8, 2010)

Mikey, I'm a beer drinker, not a fighter!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 8, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Mikey, I'm a beer drinker, not a fighter!:biggrinbounce2:



Cool, I'll bring the beer.....


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Cool, I'll bring the beer.....
> 
> 
> Mike



Good, I'll drink it!

Hope to make the next one.


----------



## OhioGregg (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad to see this old thread revived, brings back good memories for sure.
Everyone that I met there were people I'd be proud to call friends.

I'm like you Jesse, I'm the quiet type, and debated a long time wheather to try and go to one of these GTG's. Now, I can't wait for another one..lol

Heck, just going to watch Brad tune and run saws with the passion he has is well worth the trip !! :hmm3grin2orange:
I mean that as a compliment Brad!! 

Great time for sure!


Gregg,


----------



## boda65 (Feb 9, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Mikey, I'm a beer drinker, not a fighter!:biggrinbounce2:



And a cheese eater:hmm3grin2orange:
Or is that a cheese destroyer?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I'd be happy to meet anyone from this gtg again. The overnight camping was a great idea. The campfire, music, and stories were awesome.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 9, 2010)

boda65 said:


> And a cheese eater:hmm3grin2orange:
> Or is that a cheese destroyer?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'd be happy to meet anyone from this gtg again. The overnight camping was a great idea. The campfire, music, and stories were awesome.



yep and you didn't even have to set up a tent


----------



## OhioGregg (Feb 9, 2010)

boda65 said:


> And a cheese eater:hmm3grin2orange:
> Or is that a cheese destroyer?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'd be happy to meet anyone from this gtg again. The overnight camping was a great idea. The campfire, music, and stories were awesome.



Yep!!! The campfire, and camping overnight was a great idea.

I was one of the lucky few that was ahead of Nik in the food line, so I got some "UNMANGLED" cheese on my burgers...LOL:hmm3grin2orange:

I should thank Nik also, It was at his urging, that I went to this GTG, and got to finally meet the Man, and all the rest of you fellas.


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll bring my own pro grade, vertically split cheese next time.....
:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I'm like you Jesse, I'm the quiet type



Me too


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Me too



NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'll bring my own pro grade, vertically split cheese next time.....
> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



Go Pro, or go home!


----------



## Erick (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> FATGUY said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bring my own pro grade, vertically split cheese next time.....
> ...



Uh Hemmmm..... just so you guys know that was pro grade vertically split cheese.... someone just knocked it over and it was laying on it's side. 


  





I'm glad everybody had a good time, that's what it's all about. 

Good friends, some crappy food, a few nice saws, some darn fine entertainment, and a cold one when the saws shut down.... I can think of worse ways to spend a day.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 9, 2010)

Erick said:


> Uh Hemmmm..... just so you guys know that was pro grade vertically split cheese.... someone just knocked it over and it was laying on it's side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See if I ever cook again...:monkey:


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> See if I ever cook again...:monkey:



mmmmm.....thinking about the ribs and jerky you made, as well as Mike's black beans is making me hungry.


----------



## Erick (Feb 9, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> See if I ever cook again...:monkey:



Ummm Sean, we all took a vote and uhh.... I hate to be the one to tell you this but, you are no longer allowed to attend a GTG *UNLESS *you cook. 

Absolutely some of the best ribs I’ve ever eaten  and I’m somewhat of a rib snob.  

I think I speak for everyone when I say.. you can cook my friend.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

The fire they cooked on sounds good about right now too!


----------



## Erick (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> The fire they cooked on sounds good about right now too!



I may have some of the Oak from the GTG burning in the fireplace as we speak. 

Nothing quite like a REAL wood fire... sure is warm.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 9, 2010)

Erick said:


> Ummm Sean, we all took a vote and uhh.... I hate to be the one to tell you this but, you are no longer allowed to attend a GTG *UNLESS *you cook.
> 
> Absolutely some of the best ribs I’ve ever eaten  and I’m somewhat of a rib snob.
> 
> I think I speak for everyone when I say.. you can cook my friend.



Thanks......

I just wish the GTG's I have been to where closer...It's hard to cook w/o a beer in my hand...


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 9, 2010)

We are gonna have a repeat GTG soon???


Mike


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 9, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> We are gonna have a repeat GTG soon???
> 
> 
> Mike



Once the weather breaks surely someone will have one.. Bills was borderline too darned cold to play..


----------



## super3 (Feb 9, 2010)

ericjeeper said:


> Once the weather breaks surely someone will have one.. Bills was borderline too darned cold to play..





Hell I wasn't cold!


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought Sean was having the next GTG anyway!!! What's up with that??


Mike


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 9, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I thought Sean was having the next GTG anyway!!! What's up with that??
> 
> 
> Mike



Time......For some reason I don't have any?......I would still like to do one, but can't seem to find the time...I know, I know not an excuse but its all I got right now...


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 9, 2010)

super3 said:


> Hell I wasn't cold!



Tell us again how toasty Bills basement is with that Nashua roaring out the heat?


----------

